# THE BNP!!!!



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

*bmp do you agree*​
yes i agree with their policies but wouldnt join them2512.89%i would vote for them but not join them4422.68%i would join them and vote3417.53%i would not do any of these i do not agree with them9146.91%


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

this poll is anonymous so theres no need to worry but would you join them and do you support the arguments


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

No.


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

no


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

not sure.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

YES:confused1:


----------



## Mad_Rambo (Mar 3, 2009)

NO


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Another thread that's going to go from constructive debate to people yelling and shouting it's racist blah blah blah.


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

i wasnt trying to be racist . i was literally just wondering peoples views on this and as labour are seriously c0cking up i was wondering about other alternative (if not abit extreme)


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

must_try_harder said:


> i wasnt trying to be racist . i was literally just wondering peoples views on this and as labour are seriously c0cking up i was wondering about other alternative (if not abit extreme)


I never said you were.. but the freaks will come out soon enough and ruin your thread.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

yes and no really, some of their policies are too far in my eyes


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i agree with some of it... i would vote for them. but i'm not allowed to join them.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

50/50


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i dnt see how anyother than white british cud vote for them...just my thought


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

To be fair though, they are based on racism. But I do have reasons to back this up.

By mine, there are two BNP reps, and one of them is proper stereotypical. He's bald, fat, got a goatee and has got a private plate on his car that is "P546 KKK".

That's not too bad, but when the two reps went to the local elections, they came with a crowd, a few of them were wearing "***********" t shirts, and the two reps were part of these few. When they were asked to cover the offensive t shirts up, one of them said... "There isn't any ************** here for me to offend, so what do you care? You're white, you should be proud of what we stand for!"

I was there and heard this from the horses mouth, my Dad is our local labour councillor.

One of my best mates is one of the only black families where I live, and they've been here years. They live on an estate at the end of a cul de sac, and every year, their house is the only house in the area to be littered with "Vote BNP" flyers. These are stuck to the garage door, front door, windows and scattered across the garden.

So ever since they popped up into mainstream politics, I've always viewed and witnessed them as a racist organisation. That's not to say that's what all of them stand for, but by mine, it is what they're mainly about.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr G said:


> To be fair though, they are based on racism. But I do have reasons to back this up.
> 
> By mine, there are two BNP reps, and one of them is proper stereotypical. He's bald, fat, got a goatee and has got a private plate on his car that is "P546 KKK".
> 
> ...


Firstly... NO i would never vote bnp, end of story.

Secondly...the highlighted part.

Do you and your dad realise that it is the failures of the new labour government and weak social and idealistic policies on immigration/benefits/nhs combined with extreme capitalist fiscal and monetary policies of regulation with banks/taxation methods that have CAUSED THE BNP TO BE SO POPULAR?

Labour have truly fukd up this country, it is my opinion that we dont even know how badly fukd up we are right now.

I speak with bankers every day as they are my clients, i also speak with other clients who work in the city in marketing etc. These guys all have economists working for their firms...and tell me that even the economists have NO IDEA as to what is going to happen to the economy.

Gordon brown invests billions and billions into the banks and they keep hold of the money! He lowers interest rates to practically fuk all and it hasnt even increased spending one bit!

We are in a mess way beyond what we have ever been in before and meanwhile...we will still keep chucking money into the nhs, increasing benefits, increasing immigration etc etc...DO LABOUR NOT REALISE THAT THESE ARE THE REASONS THE BNP ARE GIVEN A PLATFORM? They must be so fuking stupid.

Its not because people are racist (in some cases, a minority it is) but its the total fuk ups of this government and the way the country now has become which is pushing more and more people to the bnp.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

They wouldn't have me they said my views were to extreme. Still vote though.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes. i'll be voting BNP.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Firstly... NO i would never vote bnp, end of story.
> 
> Secondly...the highlighted part.
> 
> ...


To be fair to Mr G's Dad, I don't think he's responsible for all of this.

He probably only wants to reduce the amount of littering and keep the local A&E open.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

So what exactly would happen once the BNP "gets all the ******* out" and someone needs to actually run the country?

A great way to cotton on to dumb people who hate everything imo.

lol


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

:lol: @ megatron

I'd sure as hell miss eating a decent curry! :lol:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Can you imagine the horror? With no migrant workers to do the jobs that the white underslass think they are too good for (and would rather sit on the dole). Our country would soon start looking like the 3rd world (oh the irony).


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

nope - not my cup of tea.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree with some policys but would not want them in power because some policys are badly miss placed!


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

I cant remember all their policies but some are sound,and some are compleatly insane, so i would be 50/50 at the moment.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Firstly... NO i would never vote bnp, end of story.
> 
> Secondly...the highlighted part.
> 
> ...


Like Porky Pie said, it isn't my Dad that's responsible for that, and he is a very liked councillor. It's different on the local scale, and with my Dad being as passionate as he is, he fights for every last little thing, and has made a few changes here. He's also been heavily involved in bringing the new Everton stadium here.

About the current economic crisis, I don't think it's fair to say it's Gordon Brown's fault, or even Tony Blair, because after John Major left his post, this country was done in. It was Thatcher who started to leave a massive hole in economy, and all the labour government have done is try to patch it up. But what can they do apart from raise taxes, and create more public money? If you think that's a load of crap, look at how the NHS is now. I can appreciate it's not perfect, but it's a million times better than it was in the 80's and early 90's.

I don't mean this in a snotty or funny way, but where would you personally put money? What do you think we can do to try and get out of this crisis?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr G said:


> To be fair though, they are based on racism. But I do have reasons to back this up.
> 
> By mine, there are two BNP reps, and one of them is proper stereotypical. He's bald, fat, got a goatee and has got a private plate on his car that is "P546 KKK".
> 
> ...


what area you live matey?


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Kirkby, mate. I would say it's Liverpool, but it's not, it's Knowsley. Ha ha!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Mr G said:


> Like Porky Pie said, it isn't my Dad that's responsible for that, and he is a very liked councillor. It's different on the local scale, and with my Dad being as passionate as he is, he fights for every last little thing, and has made a few changes here. He's also been heavily involved in bringing the new Everton stadium here.
> 
> About the current economic crisis, I don't think it's fair to say it's Gordon Brown's fault, or even Tony Blair, *because after John Major left his post, this country was done in. It was Thatcher who started to leave a massive hole in economy, and all the labour government have done is try to patch it up*. But what can they do apart from raise taxes, and create more public money? If you think that's a load of crap, look at how the NHS is now. I can appreciate it's not perfect, *but it's a million times better than it was in the 80's and early 90's.*
> 
> I don't mean this in a snotty or funny way, but where would you personally put money? What do you think we can do to try and get out of this crisis?


Oh dear, your dad has brainwashed you...

I suppose the 10 years of boom we just had was all labour and the current recession is conservative fault?

Conservative - save

Labour - pi55 away

As for the comments on the NHS, that is the biggest load of ah1te i ever heard. nobody used to fear of being killed from MRSA etc. 10 years ago. Neither was the NHS so negligent or beurocratic that they waste millions of pounds in legal fees through getting sued all day long. I think you have lived in a cellar with your dad feeding you utter nonsense.

lol dear oh dear.

I suppose education, crime, immigration, benefits are all just fine right now too?

Open your eyes.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

megatron said:


> So what exactly would happen once the BNP "gets all the ******* out" and someone needs to actually run the country?
> 
> A great way to cotton on to dumb people who hate everything imo.
> 
> lol


Wouldn't be the same with no one to mug you, plus wouldn't be able to buy crack anywhere either....:laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes BNP all the way(even though i'm an immigrant who arrived here on a plank of wood)


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

*loses faith in humanity


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Wouldn't be the same with no one to mug you, plus wouldn't be able to buy crack anywhere either....:laugh:


 True NOT... "******* out" then it would be the irish then the short (be afraid robsta) then maybe try and forfill a certain mans aims.I will be somewhere dont know but I wont be getting the blame when the county I was born in is still poo.I will properly be dead as i hate the heat.Adam said it well I believe in regards to labour need to open their eyes as their enable these parties with these views the power and leverage to pray on peoples fear.Bit like how the black panthers when in the states proclaimed all whites are devils ruining america and are all rapists and thieves. :beer:

Id miss my roast dinners and the missus of 9years plus


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yes BNP all the way(even though i'm an immigrant who arrived here on a plank of wood)


 My parents were bit more sophisticated than you and yours they had a boat :lol:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> My parents were bit more sophisticated than you and yours they had a boat :lol:


more sophisticated then mine aswell.

I swam here


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

tahir said:


> more sophisticated then mine aswell.
> 
> I swam here


Doing some generalising/racist/dumbness here but swimming from near egypt christ and thought people of colour/black cant swim or you talking about the short swim we ALL have to take:lol: :lol: :laugh: tahir:beer: :lol:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> Doing some generalising/racist/dumbness here but swimming from near egypt christ and thought people of colour/black cant swim or you talking about the short swim we ALL have to take:lol: :lol: :laugh: tahir:beer: :lol:


no its only blacks that cant swim.

pakistanis will do anything for the right price


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

tahir said:


> no its only blacks that cant swim.
> 
> pakistanis will do anything for the right price


 :lol:  So glad some were smart enough!!!!!!!! to get on that boat:lol::laugh:.

I would have been the only person to get to the uk if it was a role reversal..actually if the bnp gt their way will properly have to swim back(wherever back is).


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> actually if the bnp gt their way will properly have to swim back(wherever back is).


by the time they gt in power I should have a nice big boat


----------



## lodgi1436114589 (Oct 22, 2008)

The only reason I'd vote BNP is to scare labour into changing their immigation policy. We have something like the 4th most densely populted country in the world, so why in gods name have labour let literally millions of immigrants settle here. It doesn't make sense.

Also, I dont like how there are communities of different races living seperatley. I don't think multi culturalism work. We should have one culture, British. If people who settle here want to be part of that then fine, I have no problem with them at all. But there is something wrong when two groups of people living near each other never mix or engage with each other.

For example, in Rotherham, there is a big asian community living near the centre. But whenever I go out to pubs or events or any kind, concerts, fun fairs etc, you never see any of the asians. It's like they just keep to their own and never mix with the rest of society.

The communities of afro carribeans that moved here (in the 60's I believe) are no different than the white British. They socialise like everyone else, and seem to have mixed in with the native british. But why not the asians?

I think it may be something to do with islam.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i floated here like a turd in a canal..


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> i floated here like a turd in a canal..


haha, im a Big Fvcking Jew so i dont think id make the polling station..! 

Oe half my family probably would vote them but if the got in they would send the other half (including me home) ...!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

The bnp had a open day in our high st this week. they set up stall in the high st, and recruited a few new members.Someone called the police(?) to complain that they arent allowed to to set up stalls without previous permission.When will these cnuts realise the BNP are a LEGITIMATE political party.


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Why did that copper have to resign from work because he was a member of the bnp, they are a legitimate party, if he was labour or a tory he would not of had to resign i dont get it?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

lodgi said:


> The only reason I'd vote BNP is to scare labour into changing their immigation policy. We have something like the 4th most densely populted country in the world, so why in gods name have labour let literally millions of immigrants settle here. It doesn't make sense.
> 
> *Also, I dont like how there are communities of different races living seperatley. I don't think multi culturalism work. We should have one culture, British. If people who settle here want to be part of that then fine, I have no problem with them at all. But there is something wrong when two groups of people living near each other never mix or engage with each other.*
> 
> ...


i think thats true...


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

tahir said:


> no its only blacks that cant swim.
> 
> pakistanis will do anything for the right price


Eric the Eel in the Olympics!! Nuff said!! :lol:


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

i think it is rediculous really that imigrants come here and set up there own faiths and releous practices .. if you wanna live in our country adopt our culture . i mean you cant seek refuge in a country you are at war with its rediculous.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

I believe that people choose to settle here because this is a free country. By that, I mean we're not living in a dictatorship, and people do have their own beliefs and ways and are allowed to voice their opinion. I do however think that this (our way of life) should be respected, and none of this "I've taken offence to Christmas lights" crap.

I don't think it's the amount of immigration that's the problem, I think it's the lack of respect for our ways and beliefs that's the problem.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

i have to admit some of there policys i definately agree with,,but then some are just stupid


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

Mr G said:


> I believe that people choose to settle here because this is a free country. By that, I mean we're not living in a dictatorship, and people do have their own beliefs and ways and are allowed to voice their opinion. I do however think that this (our way of life) should be respected, and none of this "I've taken offence to Christmas lights" crap.
> 
> I don't think it's the amount of immigration that's the problem, I think it's the lack of respect for our ways and beliefs that's the problem.


i agree, however the rate of imigration is rediculous i mean if you gonna come to a country to live at least have the common decency to learn our dialect and bother to try and add something to the comunity


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

megatron said:


> Can you imagine the horror? With no migrant workers to do the jobs that the white underslass think they are too good for (and would rather sit on the dole). Our country would soon start looking like the 3rd world (oh the irony).


what about the white brits who would do anything for a job but cant cause of illegal and legal imigrants cheap and easy labour. they didnt come over here till after the world war (yes i no they were asked over) but before the war im sure the country was fine without them then, not a 3rd work country.

they not an essencial to the country, we will be fine without them, white brits will fill in there job places given a chance.

but what company who is out there to make cash will hire brit born white when they can have imagrants for cheaper? not many i dont think.

i think ppl/ buisinesses are more bothered about making cash more than looking after there own country men these days.

im not picking a side im just stating what i can see as fact. the country wont fold cause the cheap and easy labour is gone.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

must_try_harder said:


> i agree, however the rate of imigration is rediculous i mean if you gonna come to a country to live at least have the common decency to learn our dialect and bother to try and add something to the comunity


Well that comes down to respect doesn't it. To me, if you're not going to take the time to learn the language, and adapt to our culture, our way of life, it's just disrespectful.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

stone14 said:


> what about the white brits who would do anything for a job but cant cause of illegal and legal imigrants cheap and easy labour. they didnt come over here till after the world war (yes i no they were asked over) but before the war im sure the country was fine without them then, not a 3rd work country.
> 
> they not an essencial to the country, we will be fine without them, white brits will fill in there job places given a chance.
> 
> ...


What about the billions of white Brits that can't be bothered to get off their lazy, fat ****s and even look for work. The ones who are fine living off handouts, and will try to claim every benefit they hear of. You know the ones who I mean... That fella who lives down the road, he's a City and Guilds trained joiner, but he can't work because of his bad back and knees. But he'll fit that wooden floor for you as a forigner.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mr G said:


> Well that comes down to respect doesn't it. To me, if you're not going to take the time to learn the language, and adapt to our culture, our way of life, it's just disrespectful.


one example:

the muslin girls protesting so they can wear there head scarfs in schools. that isnt are way, no other kid is aloowed to do so.

i wouldnt walk into someones house to live there and protest against how they live and that im a special case, then make my own rules and expect them to accept them, then say there wrong cause they dont agree.


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes i would join then and vote for them, 4th june European elections.


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Mr G said:


> I believe that people choose to settle here because *this is a free country*. By that, I mean we're not living in a dictatorship, and people do have their own beliefs and ways and are allowed to voice their opinion. I do however think that this (our way of life) should be respected, and none of this "I've taken offence to Christmas lights" crap.
> 
> I don't think it's the amount of immigration that's the problem, I think it's the lack of respect for our ways and beliefs that's the problem.


'This is a free country' Thats a joke!

Under Labour it has become anything but.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mr G said:


> What about the billions of white Brits that can't be bothered to get off their lazy, fat ****s and even look for work. The ones who are fine living off handouts, and will try to claim every benefit they hear of. You know the ones who I mean... That fella who lives down the road, he's a City and Guilds trained joiner, but he can't work because of his bad back and knees. But he'll fit that wooden floor for you as a forigner.


i dont think there is billions in the uk. as for hand outs, that is another of the governments problems. the government could get them to work if they wanted, cutting down on benifits, each case is individual so the ones who deserve it will still get it. also with no imigrants there will be plenty jobs around so no one will have the "i ant find a job excuse". people will work to live even if they dont want to work. "dole wellers" can be picked out and made to work. im sure i heard somewere that the government was going to make ppl on the dole do comunity service type work if you have been n dole for 6month+? dont no how true that is or if it will ever be brought out?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think the government is too soft with most things in this country cause it doesnt want to ofend too many ppl incase they are cast out so try and keep most ppl happy rather than sorting things out. they need to take charge and clamp down on a few things imo. imagrants is 1.

like gordon brown talking about changing the world? shut up you **** you were handed your current position in government sort ya own country out 1st!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

when the civil war ends, and they drag me off, ill still be singing this


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

All politicians are the same, they are proffesional lyers! If they promise tax cuts... they have been put up elsewhere... without us noticing. At the end of the day, it doesn't matter who has power because most parties are the same now; Conservative, Labour, Lib Dem all centrally orientated.

Some of BNPs policies are good, but they have had abosolutely no experience with politics and economics compared to the other parties, so I would be far from happy with BNP being the majority in the House of Commons.

Having said all that, I would personally vote conservative... I don't like Brown or Alastair Darling. Darling is Browns little biatch and they both have bum sex with each other instead of increasing Fiscal Policy and focusing on what is really needed.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I do actually think racism will be a thing of the past in a few years time.....In Bedford you don't see it at all...As newly arrived immigrants, say pakistanis for instance have children, their kids go to school, then they have children,each new generation becomes more westernised and gets used to British ways, and then embraces them whilst keeping their parents identities....

You only really see asians keeping themselves to themselves and they are generally 2nd, 3rd generations. Now take West Indians for instance, I have as many black mates as white mates and colour does not come into my view of someone whatsoever. Yet when I go to other towns, well for instance I owned a pub just north of london and the people there were shocked when a black guy and asian guy came in to see me once, which astonished me.

In Bedford we all go school, grow up, fight, and become mates together and eventually racism will be bred out on all creeds.

However, my abhorrence of immigration is just the fact we have no more fcuking room or jobs and cannot afford them. I moan about immigration and people label me racist, and yes I would consider voting for the bnp on this basis only. Immigration is a joke and has to stop NOW, or be controlled at least and policed effectively.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Immigration definitely has to be controlled. There has to be a point system so that immigrants who come in have to actually add to the economy rather than p0nce off it. Maybe there has to be restrictions on benefits the system should be changed so no one gets an easy ride. I am asian but benefit fraudsters and lazy [email protected]@rds who cant be asked to get off their backsides and work make me sick. If you dont want to work you should not be entitled to the benefits as you have not contributed to the system.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr G said:


> Like Porky Pie said, it isn't my Dad that's responsible for that, and he is a very liked councillor. It's different on the local scale, and with my Dad being as passionate as he is, he fights for every last little thing, and has made a few changes here. He's also been heavily involved in bringing the new Everton stadium here.
> 
> About the current economic crisis, I don't think it's fair to say it's Gordon Brown's fault, or even Tony Blair, because after John Major left his post, this country was done in. It was Thatcher who started to leave a massive hole in economy, and all the labour government have done is try to patch it up. But what can they do apart from raise taxes, and create more public money? If you think that's a load of crap, look at how the NHS is now. I can appreciate it's not perfect, but it's a million times better than it was in the 80's and early 90's.
> 
> I don't mean this in a snotty or funny way, but where would you personally put money? What do you think we can do to try and get out of this crisis?


Mate, i can acceot its not your dad's fault, fairplay.

But lol, infact pmsl. It was not thatcher that has lead this country into a decline. Look at the economic cycle, we already had a depression and unemployment under thatcher and major slowly brought us out of it, then blair took over...

The thatcher era has past, nothing that is currently occuring (with exception to a few stupid rules in europe that thatcher or major signed, even though blair or brown wouldve done the same) is anything to do with thatcher or major.

This is classic labour. Mate, accept that what has happened is that labour fukd up big time. Accept it, immigration policies have meant mas immigration to the uk, we have the highest number or extremists in our society according to mi5/cia/mi6 and other intelligence agencies, where the fuk did this come from?

We are an island, we have never ever had to deal with problems like this, NOW WE HAVE THIS PROBLEM and its only occured in last 10 friggin years!

The weak socialist and idealistic liberal immigration policies have now backfired and as a result we have massive racial tension in society and the bnp have a big platform to recruit new people and shout their rhetoric.

Its this current government's fault. There was no mass immigration problem under the tories. There was a recession, there was also a crippling of uk industry (unfortunately was going to occur anyway as we were not competitive on the global level) but it could have been dealt with more sensitively by thatcher, benefits and taxes werent as high either back then...BUT NOW...The country is in a mess. We have more immigrants pouring in than ever, we do nothing about this. We have more unemployment than under thatcher years, we have ridiculous taxes and benefits being paid out with fukin useless services that allegedly our tax money is going towards???

The worst thing is that at least with the recession of the 90's we knew things would get better... with this one we are fukd. No one knows any idea how long it will last, no one knows how bad its going to get and no one knows whats going to happen in the future!

If lead currency trader's like 'george soros' are saying 'forget the pound, the pound is FINISHED'...WHAT THE FUK IS THAT SUPPOSED TO SAY TO ALL OF US?

Dont shift the blame.

Labour put us here and as a result people are listening to groups such as the bnp, when before they would have never done so.


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

No, never.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr G said:


> What about the* billions* of white Brits that can't be bothered to get off their lazy, fat ****s and even look for work. The ones who are fine living off handouts, and will try to claim every benefit they hear of. You know the ones who I mean... That fella who lives down the road, he's a City and Guilds trained joiner, but he can't work because of his bad back and knees. But he'll fit that wooden floor for you as a forigner.


Billions??? :confused1: :whistling:

Theres only 70 odd million in the uk mate. You know what the answer is though... TAKE AWAY THEIR BENEFITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its labour that have decided to give these 'lazy white brits' benefits, all these benefits, so TAKE THE FUKING BENEFITS AWAY! They only try to play the game, because labour have made it possible to do so by making the benefits system an 'appeasement safety net'.

Anyway, also...

What about the thousands of immigrants that barely talk english and as a result are totally unemployable by any legal means seeing as they cant communicate in english with anyone?

Did someone not even check that they spoke english before they entered the country?


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Theres plenty of people of all races and nationalities abusing the benefits system. I dont however think its fair to say its alrite for a british person to abuse more than it is for an imigrant to abuse because at the end of the day they are all stealing from the taxpayer. I dont see this ever changing to be honest though, so as far as im concerned we either put up with it and work (or honestly look for work) or become one of those that abuse. Myself i would rather work as hard as i can and be the best i can and just forget about imigration and people abusing benefits because i dont see it affecting what i want to achieve.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mr G said:


> To be fair though, they are based on racism. But I do have reasons to back this up.
> 
> By mine, there are two BNP reps, and one of them is proper stereotypical. He's bald, fat, got a goatee and has got a private plate on his car that is "P546 KKK".
> 
> ...


IMO this isn't what the BNP is about and would do very well if they got rid of this type of prejustice!!


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Robsta said:


> I* do actually think racism will be a thing of the past in a few years time.....In Bedford you don't see it at all...As newly arrived immigrants, say pakistanis for instance have children, their kids go to school, then they have children,each new generation becomes more westernised and gets used to British ways, and then embraces them whilst keeping their parents identities....*
> 
> You only really see asians keeping themselves to themselves and they are generally 2nd, 3rd generations. Now take West Indians for instance, I have as many black mates as white mates and colour does not come into my view of someone whatsoever. Yet when I go to other towns, well for instance I owned a pub just north of london and the people there were shocked when a black guy and asian guy came in to see me once, which astonished me.
> 
> ...


Do you not think this is ruining our country? Just look at the UK on a map, then look at pakistan or whatever other country comes fvcking here!

1- Look at how small our country is to the rest!

2- Look how many other countries they pass to come here!!!

WHY?

Because they get it fvcking easy, everything given to them on a plate, with no questions asked. And if you ask a question your a racist!!!

WTF???


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate I'm not disagreeing with you...read the rest of the post and you'll see I totally agree...it's just colour of the skin doesn't bother me one bit, the thing that bothers me is immigration full stop....it has top be controlled and the hangers on etc (grannies, uncles, 3rd cousins sisters mates brother) all coming here cos one person got asylum has to stop.....

Any fcuker who stands on a corner preaching violence against british people should also be fcuked off to the country of origin, if they are british born, then benefits stopped or a prison sentence....to me this is a serious crime and is just going unpunished..


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Robsta said:


> mate I'm not disagreeing with you...read the rest of the post and you'll see I totally agree...it's just colour of the skin doesn't bother me one bit, the thing that bothers me is immigration full stop....it has top be controlled and the hangers on etc (grannies, uncles, 3rd cousins sisters mates brother) all coming here cos one person got asylum has to stop.....
> 
> Any fcuker who stands on a corner preaching violence against british people should also be fcuked off to the country of origin, if they are british born, then benefits stopped or a prison sentence....to me this is a serious crime and is just going unpunished..


Yeh mate, totally agree! I couldn't care what colour they are white, black, asian! Aslong as they want to be British and act by our rules then I couldn't care less.

It just seems this country is being taken for a joke at the moment and it makes me sick!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

exactumundo......colour is not important at all, it's all about the attitude imo...

Look at that post office guy who said anyone coming in his shop has to speak to him in english or he won't serve them...He's sri lankan, proud to be a british citizen, yet get's saqcked for taking a stance after muslims complained he was racist....


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

essexboy said:


> when the civil war ends, and they drag me off, ill still be singing this http://www.ThisAin'tMusic.com


What civil war? Or is this something you've just made up?!


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

must_try_harder said:


> learn our dialect and bother to try and add something to the comunity


Learn our dialect?


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

As someone said once before, in another one of these sorts of threads - the BNP are focusing on muslims now. Previously they focused on Asians, and prior, Blacks as well as hating on Jews etc etc.

The party has only toned down to gain acceptance. If they came to power, they'd fk up the economy, and turn England into Zimbabwe - with the already weak pound, probably being worth about as much as a Zimbabwean dollar!

Voting for the BNP as a protest vote may not be a bad thing when the main parties aren't taking any notice - but that's about it.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

volatileacid said:


> As someone said once before, in another one of these sorts of threads - the BNP are focusing on muslims now. Previously they focused on Asians, and prior, Blacks as well as hating on Jews etc etc.
> 
> The party has only toned down to gain acceptance. If they came to power, they'd fk up the economy, and turn England into Zimbabwe - with the already weak pound, probably being worth about as much as a Zimbabwean dollar!
> 
> Voting for the BNP as a protest vote may not be a bad thing when the main parties aren't taking any notice - but that's about it.


EXACTLY hence why they are a racist party BUT are coming to the forefront due to how things are going in the country at the moment.

Robsta good post.Colour doesnt matter but to some it does and you will find deep down that with the BNP colour race and religion is all their about.People dont realise that not every single race religion etc perpetuates (spelt wrong but no megatron about phew) stereo types.There are white muslims black muslims asian drug dealers white drug dealers chav whites chavy blacks etc each race religion has it "scrotes" plague on society.Its just that some people cant accept that and play on it. Some people have no respect for where they live and even their fellow man.

So however you cover it up the bnp is a racist party but government is allowing this party to rise due to the way the coutry is been ran and innocent people will get hurt and it will all be done to the government.COMMON SENSE were are you!!!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i dont think there rasist they just want to look after ther "own" people before any other, ie imigrants that wants and easy rid over here, and at the minute gets it. i doubt i would get the same welcome if i went over to one of there countries. british is too soft and too easy on imigrants


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> What civil war? Or is this something you've just made up?!


if the current feelings of frustration and helplessness that MANY of the indigeneous population of this country feel, increases much more, im sure eventually it may escalate to confrontation.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

some policies i agree with, others are too facist...

on a balance though, they my well get more votes this time round from the white underclass who follow the ethos that its 'the bloody foreigners' causing all the problems rather than them admitting that they themselves are lazy useless shytes


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Whats their "own" the black male who worked for 30years paid taxes etc or the asian dude who has worked 3 generation of kids and families living all or is it what I think it is.Their own should b everybody not just a particular race.

Essex boy I know how you feel in regards to race and bnp but in a way I do agree with you that if common sense and control isnt resorted things will and could get physical/confrontation.I just cant believe I got involved with this thread.As an irish dude I knew said to me same old arguments different race black/asian then irish now muslim extremists.Only difference is that the latter has been impowered whilst the rest fought for power.

My own extremist view is that the government must want what is happening now to escalate hance they lack of positive common sense action.

Think robsta posted the asian man (who the bnp would like to be sent "back to his own country") refusing to serve people/enter the shop if they dont speak english got sacked. Or the ladies son who lived in the uk for over 30 years her son served in the army but got killed in war(hazard a guess that the extremists would say one less black) they sent the lady home quick fast as she forgot to renew her papers.Yet people be they black white asian never work,dont contribute to society and slag of the rules etc WHERE IS THE COMMON SENSE.

Finally golden man has finished THE END


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

colour don't matter one bit...If they are British in attitude then that is good enough for me....


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Robsta said:


> colour don't matter one bit...If they are British in attitude then that is good enough for me....


thats the one....

was talking to an asian lad last night (unusual, not many asian hgv drivers) and it was just the same as talking to any other driver... ok, the accent was different, but a lot easier to understand than the old scot sitting the other side of us....


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

They are racist thugs


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Robsta said:


> colour don't matter one bit...If they are British in attitude then that is good enough for me....


 Exactly but add to that speak english,mingle with EVERYONE and expect no previlages etc.

Shame that this sentiment has no bearing with the bnp "is it aint white it aint right" and there aint no black in the union jack so f!ck home heard these at a rally (obviously reacted and was extremely happy with I did to 2members).

Whats that saying when in roman blh blah BUT SO TRUE:beer:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> They are racist thugs


you are clearly misinformed.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

essexboy said:


> if the current feelings of frustration and helplessness that MANY of the indigeneous population of this country feel, increases much more, im sure eventually it may escalate to confrontation.


I understand where you're coming from. This country shouldn't have a culture formed from that of immigrants - I want to live in an England where the culture was that of an Englishman. If I want a taste of Spanish culture, then I go off to Spain (well some parts anyway! not Ibiza or Costa Del Sol lol!). With the way things are going, if the country becomes so multicultural that the culture of the current indiginous (for want of a better word) is marginalised or lost, then that's going to be a shame. It's only a small island..

I think there's another problem though. White people start moving out of areas when other ethnic minorities start moving in - and so slowly, some towns have huge migrations of white people to other towns/cities etc - further compounding the problem. But then again, a proportion of the blame has to attributed to those who move in and don't bother to integrate. They stay within their community just because it's easier.

The problem may just be the human psyche. People feel comfortable with people who look like them. It's not racism on either side, either by that of the immigrants, or that of the English population.

I think the citizenship test is a good thing. If people of other cultures can't be bothered or are too lazy to integrate - they should be semi-forcefully coerced!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

stone14 said:


> what about the white brits who would do anything for a job but cant cause of illegal and legal imigrants cheap and easy labour. they didnt come over here till after the world war (yes i no they were asked over) but before the war im sure the country was fine without them then, not a 3rd work country.
> 
> they not an essencial to the country, we will be fine without them, white brits will fill in there job places given a chance.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, that's nonsense, there is a minimum wage in the UK - if you think you're too special to earn it and rather sit on your ass, then someone will do that job simple.

As for illegal workers - that's the business fault that employs them nobody else. In either case you want to punish the immigrants I suppose?


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> They are racist thugs


Rubbish!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

jimbo said:


> Rubbish!


Yeah having KKK numberplates and chanting *********** isn't thuggish at all...


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

megatron said:


> Yeah having KKK numberplates and chanting *********** isn't thuggisg at all...


The real BNP do not do that and dont want to be associated with the people that do. I suppose you could compare it to normal muslims and muslim extemists!

I live in an area heavily populated by asians and BNP and not once have I seen kkk plates etc. But I have seen jihad plates and anti English chants!


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

megatron said:


> Yeah having KKK numberplates and chanting *********** isn't thuggisg at all...


Rubbish!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

almost 50/50 in the poll.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

just to back up my post:



Mr G said:


> To be fair though, they are based on racism. But I do have reasons to back this up.
> 
> By mine, there are two BNP reps, and one of them is proper stereotypical. He's bald, fat, got a goatee and has got a private plate on his car that is "*P546 KKK".*
> 
> ...


Sounds really elightened.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Brown power!!!!!!!!!!! roll on fooking summer as i well need a tan!!


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Kezz said:


> Brown power!!!!!!!!!!! roll on fooking summer as i well need a tan!!


Melanotan Power matey..!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Kezz said:


> Brown power!!!!!!!!!!! roll on fooking summer as i well need a tan!!


what are you talking about weve already had summer it cam and went last week


----------



## costacurtis (Mar 4, 2009)

Mr G said:


> To be fair though, they are based on racism. But I do have reasons to back this up.
> 
> By mine, there are two BNP reps, and one of them is proper stereotypical. He's bald, fat, got a goatee and has got a private plate on his car that is "P546 KKK".
> 
> ...


Wannkers!


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

megatron said:


> just to back up my post:
> 
> Sounds really elightened.


So your view of the BNP is based on a post on the internet, whos dad is a labour councillor?

Really enlightened


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i don't know if i'd qualify for 'getting sent back to my own country'

i'm half greek, born north london but have a foreign name. my dad had a commonwealth passport when he came to england in 1956.. is that not british enough? probably not.. now he has a full uk passport... still not british enough though... probably.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

> i'm half greek


i personally would have kept quiet ;o) slamdog


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> i personally would have kept quiet ;o) slamdog


lol... i didn't say which half though... the top or the bottom...

it also means i keep a suntan for months... i still have tan lines from last august when we went to majorca.... who needs melanotan... not me!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Lets break some things down here. Most of the guys on this thread supporting the BNP seem to think that they are not a hate party and don't have radical views.

I have been going through their website:



> Law and Order


*We support the re-introduction of corporal punishment for petty criminals and vandals*

Right, so basically the same as Sharia law? How ironic.



> Economy


*We also call for preference in the job market to be given to native Britons.*

What does that mean exactly, making non-whites second class - hmm, Aparthied? Nazi Germany anyone?



> Defence


*We will also restore national service for our young *

Whoah, no thanks guys... We are not at war - why is this necessary?



> Democracy


*Power should be devolved to the lowest level possible so that local communities can make decisions which affect them.*

Yes, lets give the least compedent arm of the governemnt (the local councils) the most power. I mean it's not like the BNP party have the ability to run the country anyway.

the sad thing about all this is that even when reading through the policies on the site (something that i'm betting most of the supporters on this thread havn't done) I see myself agreeing with 80% of it. Unfortunately you have to read between the lines as to what the small one liner in the paragraph means. It's all very reminiscent of a far right party that came to power in 1930s Germany - preying on the problems of the country, pushing blame at non-nationals and promising changes.

Isn't this exaclty what that generation of our families gave thier lives for, to make sure we don't go down that political route?


----------



## costacurtis (Mar 4, 2009)

megatron said:


> Isn't this exaclty what that generation of our families gave thier lives for, to make sure we don't go down that political route?


 :crying:

So true, so true. Let us respect our loved ones who lost their lives in order for us to have a more peaceful and pain-free existence

:mellow:


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

megatron said:


> Isn't this exaclty what that generation of our families gave thier lives for, to make sure we don't go down that political route?


Well I dont think they gave their lives for their country a few years later to turn into some multicultural, anti British pile sh1t!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

exactly!

seems like imagrants get it easier then born and bread brits! the amount of brits homeless for 1, and imagrant come over and walk straight into a house, ive never see a homeless foreigner over here. were i live if your over 25 and single with no kids the council doesnt help you if your homeless, i would have been homeless f it wernt for my ex gf leting me stay there.

the homeless officer basicly told me they cant and wont help me cos im over 25 and basicly i should just get on with it, i said "so you wont help me? so i just sleep in the street then?" he said "you do what you need to do we cant help you". i would have had to travel about 20miles to the nearest city to get into a shelter.

i doubt there like that with imagrants.

also there is blocks of flat were i live very cheap to rent, advertised in the paper, saying you need bond and month rent and also a job to rent a flat, but if your polish or eastern european you need no bond and can move in straight away! whats all that about?

they will give an imagrant a flat straight away but they wont give me one cause im unemployed due to being on sick with spine disc injury and virtually homeless! bull****!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i think you are only british if you are from there originally far back as u can go.....but if people come into this country and actually contribute fair enough, Why not?..if they come here for an easy life and get benefits no no.. I mean I am on benefits but looking for work currently doing voluntary work 4 out of 5 working days. So at least I am earning my dole money.

I dunno, It's not just the uk that are feeling this way. In sweden they are have alot of immigrints moving there and there national party has grown 70% in a year...and getting bigger all the time....

If it was the other way around brits moving to their countries they would feel the same...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Well I dont think they gave their lives for their country a few years later to turn into some multicultural, anti British pile sh1t!!


back then the country was made with good hard working family men, now employers seem to prefer cheap and easy imagrants! its all about the money not about your own people/ country these days


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

stone14 said:


> exactly!
> 
> seems like imagrants get it easier then born and bread brits! the amount of brits homeless for 1, and imagrant come over and walk straight into a house, ive never see a homeless foreigner over here. were i live if your over 25 and single with no kids the council doesnt help you if your homeless, i would have been homeless f it wernt for my ex gf leting me stay there.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your situationm and it's totally unfair and a shining example of how Labour can't run a country. However this doesn't mean your only alternative is to vote for the BNP, Conservatives not right wing enough for you?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

offo said:


> but if people come into this country and actually contribute fair enough, Why not?..quote]
> 
> yes like doctor that type of thing, but when they come over here to get it easy and sweep floors and dust are shelves? wtf thats not contirbuting to are country is it?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

stone14 said:


> exactly!
> 
> seems like imagrants get it easier then born and bread brits! the amount of brits homeless for 1, and imagrant come over and walk straight into a
> 
> ...


that just ****es me off to be fair....


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

stone14 said:


> there are plenty of brit lads who can sweep floors and dust shelves
> 
> can find most of them outside spar drinking cheap ciders and beer


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

megatron: i dont think i would vote bnp, as was mensioned earlier they have no experience in runng a country so i dont no how they will work. but i think they have alot of thing right and want to look after there own country men rather than hand out to every other nation. i dont think there racist for trying to help true brits and there families more over others.

i think you and anyone infact would chose to look after your family and there well being over a stranger in the street would you not? bnp want to do that but for the whole country of brits

bnp views are what everyother party is to scared to say incase it makes them look bad. britain should look after britain 1st before anyone else


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

offo said:


> that just ****es me off to be fair....


and not just that a few year ago i was working for a timber frame house company making the timber frames in the factory, about 80% of lads, some been there for many years got paid off cause they said they were going bankrupt and couldnt afford them (me including) then few month later find out we were all replaced with a team of polish men


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

why replaced though are they cheaper?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yes work for cheaper, so basicly *** the guys thats been there for years and there families just stick them on the dole, lets get some cheap imagrants in and fill are wallets!

they still went bankrupt a while after that like so thats a good thing i think


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i dont think people will agree with bnp views unless they have been effected buy something that the bnp wat to fix, like my 2 situations above for 1 example.

people think it if doesnt effect them then there not interested and will just ly back and let it happen to everyone else.

we all no the saying " it will never happen to me" and "its not happened to us its not are buisiness"


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Fo all bnp supporters and extremists etc please explain to me why my dad had some threats from muslims.Why when Ive been out and bnp have had rallys members have decided to attack a young asian woman for no reason and 7years ago when muslim/asian people werent "flavour of the month" a group of black kids.

Why certain areas in bristol blacks hates white and asians.

I have relatives who are nearly twice as old as people on here who are proud that they thought for ENGLAND/BRITAIN.

Wish people would just be honest!!! rather than covering things up.

Heard crap like make things good for white people as if their the only ones suffering some of us have worked all their lifes and lived by the laws and arent getting the benifits of a "multicultral society", foreignors do not take all the jobs that pay poorly just simply want them,as my father told me a long time ago when he arrived here he took any job that was spair most people were willing to work wanted to work now..well you can hardly say that now. Mentioned it several times COMMON SENSE add to that honesty(especially with your views and beliefs). You can be white and proud but not require every "foreignor to go back to their country even when their born here" you can be a muslim and not want to blow up the west you can be black and not a mugger or a rapist.You can be a racist vote bnp kkk muslim extrimist black panters etc etc but be honest as its easier and you never know you could be re-educated or at least learn to accept difference.

ITS ALL IGNORANT RACIST BS and the chip on my shoulder is the biggest MEGATRON not allowed to give you reps but bang on son.

If the bnp do get their wish I wander where I will go and I better get back all my tax and national insurance that has helped free loaders and bums and scum for nearly 15years and my dads due back 40years worth:beer:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

stone14 said:


> i dont think people will agree with bnp views unless they have been effected buy something that the bnp wat to fix, like my 2 situations above for 1 example.
> 
> people think it if doesnt effect them then there not interested and will just ly back and let it happen to everyone else.
> 
> we all no the saying " it will never happen to me" and "its not happened to us its not are buisiness"


 So the bnp would have fixed it for me when I was out of work for 4months due to same situation as you:confused1: :confused1: :whistling:

Christ thats not the bnp I remember in the 80's when they were with the NF and a friend of mine whos a little older but irish will tell you the exact same thing in the 70's and now muslims are flavour of the century/decade. COMMON SENSE....just hope that labour are aware of exactly what they are starting


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Robsta for PM, why is it so easy for many of us to see these problems for what they are yet the politicians cant.

We do need real people in politics not middle class people who have no idea about what the man on the street feels.

As for bnp cannot comment as not fully aware of their policies.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im sure politicians are aware of everything but wont bring up certiain issuses incase the look bad, i think labour etc will say anything to keep there power


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

polictians for the majority have only there own interests at heart.they are spineless cnuts, who have got there nose in the trough.the one exception(and id never thought id say this) was thatcher.do you honestly believe that brown would have sent a task force to protect ENGLISHMEN in the Falklands? not a chance.During that conflict, though with many casualties, everyone was PROUD to be British.now it would seem that we are in a downward spiral of apathy.Resolute in the knowledge that our national identity has become , worthless, diluted and despised.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

essexboy said:


> During that conflict, though with many casualties, everyone was PROUD to be British.now it would seem that we are in a downward spiral of apathy.Resolute in the knowledge that our national identity has become , worthless, diluted and despised.


i agree. britain! its more like every other country rolled it to one. i wouldnt join the british army to fight for this.

the government has britains front doors wide open to anyone wanting an easy time over here, with a big sign up saying "come on world, come shaft britian up the ****!" with its big ass cheeks in the air!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Golden Man said:


> ITS ALL IGNORANT RACIST BS


ppl are so quick to call bnp racist its like the only thing they can say? calling all the bnp racist is like calling all muslims taliban terorists

i dont belive bnp are racist, bnp prefered the old britain and want it back.

britain was a closer, stronger, prouder back then, ppl wer proud to be british, britain was a strong country, i think britain is to weak in alot of areas now which is down to weak leaders like fat troll brown. i no its getting shafted off alot of people and counties and the govenment isnt doing anything to stop it.

this thread/poll shows a 50/50 split, this is small scale i agree but just shows how alot of ppl feel and its not just a few ppl for and alot against. i wonder what this poll would read if it was nation wide?

im not a bnp member but i see were there coming from and believe they want the best for this country and its own people. i believe other parties have it wrong, g brown for example saying s**t like its time to change the world! wtf! wtf does he no he was handed his position buy his personal ass liker tony. i think there both stuck up ****s and are weak, they jump as soon as america snaps there fingers, britain need a strong leader to look after britain and not try and take on the world.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

stone14 said:


> ppl are so quick to call bnp racist its like the only thing they can say? calling all the bnp racist is like calling all muslims taliban terorists
> 
> i dont belive bnp are racist, bnp prefered the old britain and want it back.
> 
> ...


yup 100% agree.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

If I could trust the BNP not to turn into a new version of the nazi party I would vote for them in a second. I'd love the old England back, but I think it's gone and that the BNP would soon shift gears if elected.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

The ONLY racism i personally have experienced is AGAINST whites! There are certain area's of Glasgow where whites are not safe to be in the street at night, unfriendly welcomes during day-light.......personally the BNP are not worthy of my vote.....they are just the white version of these racist scum....i judge people on things of a little more substance than their skin colour....and whether those in this thread who say BNP are not racist are willing to accept it or not.....its the truth. Do those mentioned above think we should give a job to someone who can do the job(regardless of colour) or some chavvy, unqualified scum bucket just because they are white? theoretically, i mean.....i happened across a BNP support site and was DISGUSTED by the members there.....so fuelled by a stupid hatred for how much pigment may be in ones body......i tend to have the brain power to make my judgements on people on other criteria....the rest of their views are weakened by this stupidity......but thats just MY PERSONAL OPINION(btw....i'm white!)


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i still hate Gordon Brown though...


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Very well said mrs weeman.........


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

which part...the BNP stuff or the Mr Brown stuff lmao...i'm in a rant......ignore me lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

> The ONLY racism i personally have experienced is AGAINST whites! There are certain area's of Glasgow where whites are not safe to be in the street at night, unfriendly welcomes during day-light.......personally the BNP are not worthy of my vote.....they are just the white version of these racist scum....


Fighting fire with fire has proved to be very sucsessfull in getting desired results


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

14stone you have lost me so beating up a kid because he is asian has nothing to do with race/racism fine same as muslim extremists abusing returning soldiers has nothing to do with race what mrs weeman has nothing to do with race just some coincidence!!!!! oh well Mrs weeman good post.There's places in bristol where Ive been told there are areas where white people get abuse.If you honestly believe that the BNP will do the best for the country why is race an issue and why is that only a certain race can join.Bit like black panthers in the states they were racist towards whites I wouldnt want them in charge as they have a tainted biased view.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

> There's places in bristol where Ive been told there are areas where white people get abuse


There are lots of places in lots of cities like that golden man, what gets the brits up in arms it was origionally our country, we get racisum in our back yards. Thats what ****es people off.

I dont like bullies and even with a handle of romper i will step in , if i see it who ever it is against. Saw a group of friends picking on a scawny indian kid once, had him on all fours barking like a dog (not hurting him just degrading him) made him pick up a stick with his mouth. I looked and walked over, the indian kid was ****ting himself, the so called friends thought i would join in the fun, so i did.

I put my hand out and pulled the kid up, then then truned to the main agressor and told him to pick the F*king stick up, he bent over to pick it up i booted him to the ground and (now really angry) no with your f8cking mouth !!!!! he did, and the other watched in amazement. I told them all if i see them doing anything to that kid again !!! did not have to finish the sentance.

Anyway i sued to be pretty right wing in my impressionable youth, i decided to leave the beloved shores of England, and am in a place where there is lots and lots of racisum. I simply ignore it , no threats of physical violence though, i often wornder why so many bitterly complain on and on about it if not threatened by violence ignore it and it will go away. Thats what i do now i even give a big smile and say f*uck you very much and go on my merry way.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> Fighting fire with fire has proved to be very sucsessfull in getting desired results


not only is ^^that^^ something my 4 years old daughter is too mature to say........its not helpful to the situation and only likely to make any problems worse....way to go! 

Raping and beating 'their' villages also worked well for other countries.....doesn't mean we should do that either...wow, [email protected] at its finest.

Fighting fire with fire just makes everyone on fire.....at least find something intelligent to say to back up your sh!tty excuse for racism....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> There are lots of places in lots of cities like that golden man, what gets the brits up in arms it was origionally our country, we get racisum in our back yards. Thats what ****es people off.
> 
> I dont like bullies and even with a handle of romper i will step in , if i see it who ever it is against. Saw a group of friends picking on a scawny indian kid once, had him on all fours barking like a dog (not hurting him just degrading him) made him pick up a stick with his mouth. I looked and walked over, the indian kid was ****ting himself, the so called friends thought i would join in the fun, so i did.
> 
> ...


i rest my case......astonishing:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

> i rest my case......astonishing


why atonishing ????


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Golden Man said:


> 14stone you have lost me so beating up a kid because he is asian has nothing to do with race/racism fine same as muslim extremists abusing returning soldiers has nothing to do with race


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Golden Man said:


> If you honestly believe that the BNP will do the best for the country why is race an issue and why is that only a certain race can join.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Last from me as its clear regards certain people views.So remove ethnics like myself from britain if things go bad because somebody pulls a labour(removes commence sense etc) who would be next short people fat people people with green eyes etc etc.Before muslims it was blacks and nf and bnp were the same them as now,history shows this has happened(irish then black then asian now muslims and now even white people have to bear the brunt of racism).It wasnt multicultural racism still exist difference was common sense and peoples attitudes to life and work.If immagrants is the bnp issues then why not tighten up rules and regulations or at least enforce the rules that we have now.Ps having people of different skin colours that make it multicultural if people cant live together and decide that the "cultural thing is a big issue".Me Im english proud enjoy my everyday treats (beer but love chicken yes I went there) dont need politics or to have a blood line to say that it is what I am(if that makes sense)just shame that parties/people dont see.Being pink and fluffy my colour was from birth cant and wouldnt change that but my love for the country of birth ENGLAND makes me who I am just wish old times views could be reinstalled 70's-80's better than now


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

cuz to be honest with out sounding racist..britain is a white country...other races aren't english or welsh or whatever? its just how it is...if i was born in gambia etc i wouldnt be black and wouldnt think of myself as being gambian even if i did feel gambian the black people would think of me as a foreigner? It isnt racist to say that britían is a rightfully white country... And.... I dont know if the BNP accept whites from other countries? Although I am not sure on that?.

I hate these discussions...I come off as a racist when I aint...

When I first moved to sweden 5 years ago it was somalians who became my mates and looked after me...and then became mates with nigerians and gambians and later mates with Iraqi's and my ex gf was half thai....One of my best mates is from Baghdad...

I think if a foreigner has contriubuted to britain as much or more than a white man they should get the same rights....but I think britain has to look after their own better than immigrints...its haard to draw the line of being racist.

I think other races by defintion cant be the same nationality as a white one....But saying that being british is more varied and find that foreigners fall into that catergory


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Golden Man said:


> Last from me .........


thats just what a was thinking am sick of posting in this thread now lol back to body building


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would vote for them purely as a protest vote against the shower of sh*t we have in power at the moment ....thats the only reason pure and simple.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

are there more coloured people in the world than white??


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i would think so kez... alot of famalies in africa have multiple wives and alot of children


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

dunno what they fookin moanin about then if we are the minority, lol


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

its the chinese that are the dominant nationality in the world...so basically asians are the majority and all over races are just ethnic minorites of the world dont blame me if i want to keep my little island my own 

even if it is shared with jocks and vikings


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I just want to say to the guys who think that voting BPN is making a statement against Labour... Just vote conservative please! Their policies are set in place to remove burocracy and bring back old fashion values - but without villifying anyone that doesn't happen to be white.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i dont care what colour a person is.....i just hate the why the gov favours foreigners instead of the nationals and people who deserve it.....I think a brit is some one basically assimilated into our culture...

hopefully not chav


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Kezz said:


> are there more coloured people in the world than white??


i'm not coloured i'm black

for those that support the BNP does that mean you dislike or have a problem with blacks

also for those who may think we should go back home to our own country, do you apply that same thought process to english people living in africa and australia


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bizzlewood said:


> i'm not coloured i'm black
> 
> for those that support the BNP does that mean you dislike or have a problem with blacks
> 
> also for those who may think we should go back home to our own country, do you apply that same thought process to english people living in africa and australia


for me personally no i dont have any problem with any race, for me its not about race its about imagrants, so race isnt anything to do wth it, there are white imagrants.

and your 2nd question, if that country wants them out then it has a right to get them out imo, so yes.

imo if imagration wsnt a problem and wasnt taking the **** then there wouldnt be a race problem imo. its imigration in general that need sorted. i think there too many here and still too many coming it, it takes the p*** i think.

with imagrants comes there culture/ religions etc and they push it on us i think which annoys some ppl when england was mainly a white christian contry.

imagrants coming over here is causing a big change to this country which alot off ppl dont like which makes then hate them i think.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

bizzlewood said:


> i'm not coloured i'm black
> 
> for those that support the BNP does that mean you dislike or have a problem with blacks
> 
> also for those who may think we should go back home to our own country, do you apply that same thought process to english people living in africa and australia


Blacks a colour.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

jimbo said:


> Blacks a colour.


blacks a shade >P


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Blacks a colour.


im sure years ago you would get called racist if you called an african black, i was told the correct term was coloured, now iths the other way round. i think its pathetic that a white man has to be so carfull about the words he uses to other races.

black ppl call each other nigaz and its all good, a white man calls him a niga and hes racist. i think its pathetic.

soon you will be racist for looking at another race the wrong way!


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

stone14 said:


> im sure years ago you would get called racist if you called an african black, i was told the correct term was coloured, now iths the other way round. i think its pathetic that a white man has to be so carfull about the words he uses to other races.
> 
> black ppl call each other nigaz and its all good, a white man calls him a niga and hes racist. i think its pathetic.
> 
> soon you will be racist for looking at another race the wrong way!


Can't rep you again mate but SPOT ON!!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah i never know what to call a person from africa or african origin.....was ****** ever ok? You are all faschist *******!!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

oaps call them *******


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

cuz that was acceptable at their time? cuz now its racest but no so bad as the "n" word.....

if you call me a Taff I may have to write a letter to gordon brown then we see whose laughin


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Can't rep you again mate but SPOT ON!!


i got called "white trash" by an asian years ago at school and everyone just laughed! i dont think it would have the same effect if i called him a paki.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

stone14 said:


> i got called "white trash" by an asian years ago at school and everyone just laughed! i dont think it would have the same effect if i called him a paki.


Yep its a disgrace isn't it?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

stone14 said:


> i got called "white trash" by an asian years ago at school and everyone just laughed! i dont think it would have the same effect if i called him a paki.


and thats even in "our" own country ffs?

look at the way harry was jumed on for saying my little paki....and thats between mates what eh i dont know?

Why arent we effected by racial comments and they are?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Interesting that a sport like ours would even consider for a moment anything other than a society based on equality - check out the winners rostrums!

It was bodybuilding that welcomed other races into the gyms, into the contests. When public opinion said women shouldn't have muscles - it was bodybuilding that defended their right. There is no place for racism in sport or in society.

Mind you, let the BNP get into power and the white lads will get a few more medals I suppose!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i dont want fachists in power...just normal people...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Whites when born are pink

If they go out in the sun they turn red

Or brown if they tan.

When ill whites look yellow or sometimes green

When cold whites look blue

When dead they turn grey.

Who are the colored races of the world ???


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Dress down day for BNP's


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Well that was a very good film, caused near on riots in the Uk when released.

If only the people protesting watched the film and saw the skinheads self destruct and all get battered.

Funny how Russel does not mention the film that much ?


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Will have to watch that film. Haven't seen it but am interested.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

stone14 said:


> i got called "white trash" by an asian years ago at school and everyone just laughed! i dont think it would have the same effect if i called him a paki.


but thats because the phrase 'white trash' is not associated with racism, violence and persectution.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

a.notherguy said:


> but thats because the phrase 'white trash' is not associated with racism, violence and persectution.


imo white trash is a racist remark, it was intended to be offensive aimed at my skin colour and race.

or does it not count cause im white.

you just need to make a joke about there name to be called racist ffs, look what happened to jade goodie in bb house!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

stone14 said:


> imo white trash is a racist remark, it was intended to be offensive aimed at my skin colour and race.
> 
> *or does it not count cause im white.*
> 
> you just need to make a joke about there name to be called racist ffs, look what happened to jade goodie in bb house!


it does count but unfortunately there are alot of double standards

the term white trash has never been adopted by any racist movement as the term of choice for someone who is hated purely for the colour of their skin.

im sorry mate but there is a massive diference between calling someone white trash and using some of the other racist terms you have mentioned in your posts.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha i have got a t shirt with white trash written on it!!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

what about a honky then?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> The ONLY racism i personally have experienced is AGAINST whites! There are certain area's of Glasgow where whites are not safe to be in the street at night, unfriendly welcomes during day-light.......personally the BNP are not worthy of my vote.....they are just the white version of these racist scum....i judge people on things of a little more substance than their skin colour....and whether those in this thread who say BNP are not racist are willing to accept it or not.....its the truth. Do those mentioned above think we should give a job to someone who can do the job(regardless of colour) or some chavvy, unqualified scum bucket just because they are white? theoretically, i mean.....i happened across a BNP support site and was DISGUSTED by the members there.....so fuelled by a stupid hatred for how much pigment may be in ones body......i tend to have the brain power to make my judgements on people on other criteria....the rest of their views are weakened by this stupidity......but thats just MY PERSONAL OPINION(btw....i'm white!)


I have read the whole thread...personally I do not want to expand on my view.

But Mrs Weeman has summed up quite nicely


----------



## sedod86 (Apr 2, 2009)

there is obviously an immigration problem in britain, that needs urgently addressing, but parties like the BNP are not the answer, they are racist, misguided, ignorant and spread hate by bull**** and speculation. im sure most people would agree that we need to control immigration and who comes into our country alot better. everyone should be entitled to a better life and if i was living in a war torn or poverty stricken country id want to move my family to safety too, however the fact that we let drug dealers, extremists and various other criminals from different ethnicities in means that we inevitably get people branding all immigrants the same, and parties like the bnp prey on this. my belief is that any decent person is welcome to britain, but as soon as they start spouting radical bull**** about sharia law, protesting our soldiers when they come home, starting gangs and dealing drugs etc they should be deported immedietly.i also understand that its a smaller minority of people like this however, but if we were to let the BNP in, it would be the decent hardworking families that suffer all the racist bull**** the most. britain needs to get back its spine and start doing the right thing but our politicians are too scared of being labelled racist or politically incorrect to act. however, with the BNP in power, it would be nothing but disaster.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Sedod you have summed it up perfectly!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

xxx


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Romper surely publishing that is in violation of data protection act??


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Agree with their policies and beliefs or not but everyone is entitled to their privacy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

> Romper surely publishing that is in violation of data protection act??


i have deleted the message but its on that link, all that info i managed to track down one person whom i owe !!!! :whistling:

The net mate its scary whats out there when you know how to look for it !!!.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

What about on radio 1 when they play hiphop or rnb and then after the song they say love black music listin to woteva woteva that makes me angry, because i bet in a million years we would not be able to say love white music listen to woteva woteva,

Sorry to take that away from bnp thread but just heard it and it pi**es me off


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> The ONLY racism i personally have experienced is AGAINST whites! There are certain area's of Glasgow where whites are not safe to be in the street at night, unfriendly welcomes during day-light.......personally the BNP are not worthy of my vote.....they are just the white version of these racist scum....i judge people on things of a little more substance than their skin colour....and whether those in this thread who say BNP are not racist are willing to accept it or not.....its the truth. Do those mentioned above think we should give a job to someone who can do the job(regardless of colour) or some chavvy, unqualified scum bucket just because they are white? theoretically, i mean.....i happened across a BNP support site and was DISGUSTED by the members there.....so fuelled by a stupid hatred for how much pigment may be in ones body......i tend to have the brain power to make my judgements on people on other criteria....the rest of their views are weakened by this stupidity......but thats just MY PERSONAL OPINION(btw....i'm white!)


Can't add anything else. Sums it up perfectly.


----------



## kwyno32 (Mar 28, 2009)

well said.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm all for the BNP, even over here in Northern Ireland they have a lot of support


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

No, as they havnt got a clue how to run a country. They are modern day nazis, this is how hitler got into power - voted in as the saviour of germany and quickly turned into trying to create a perfect race and take over the world with his nazi dictatorship. BNP have some good views, but those views only scratch the surface of what the uk needs to become stable again.

Labour definately need to be out, brown hasnt got a clue and is using methods from the 50's to try and bring us out of a recession and it just wont work. The monkey hasnt got a clue what needs to be done.

Send home the immigrants, tighten up the benefits system, stop trying to bail out british car firms and factories that are bleeding money terminally and stop with all this PC bull****.

BUT, if you do all that - you loose a **** load of votes. Think of all the votes that come from minority parties that have it easy because of our governments limp wrist, they womt want change as they will loose their royalties!

Labour out - conservatives in. They cant be any worse than who we have already


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Dizzee said:


> No, as they havnt got a clue how to run a country. They are modern day nazis, this is how hitler got into power - voted in as the saviour of germany and quickly turned into trying to create a perfect race and take over the world with his nazi dictatorship.
> 
> Labour out - conservatives in. They cant be any worse than who we have already


You are forgetting though how Hitler, although a complete loon, turned Germany from the poorest country in the modern world, into the most powerful bar none......Yes he was a pshyco, but he did turm the economy into something unrivalled from absolutely nothing.....

I think his idea was by barring imports and making germans by german made goods was one the major ways he did it....Not that I'm saying it would work nowadays, but people always seem to forget when discussin Adolf, that he was a success economy wise....

which was also why the Germans backed him in pretty much everything he did, because to them he had made Germany into a superpower from nothing


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

I was still amazed i found the link to all the members of the Bnp full names addresses and telephone numbers postcodes the lot.

Hitler went bad and was so dead set against Jews which was his downfall, as well as his methods of dealing with them. He was a hero in the army and as robsta said he made germany powerful. The bad in this case eclipses the good he did (in no uncertain terms)


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Robsta said:


> You are forgetting though how Hitler, although a complete loon, turned Germany from the poorest country in the modern world, into the most powerful bar none......Yes he was a pshyco, but he did turm the economy into something unrivalled from absolutely nothing.....
> 
> I think his idea was by barring imports and making germans by german made goods was one the major ways he did it....Not that I'm saying it would work nowadays, but people always seem to forget when discussin Adolf, that he was a success economy wise....
> 
> which was also why the Germans backed him in pretty much everything he did, because to them he had made Germany into a superpower from nothing


I know he did some good for germany, but that doesnt cancel out the fact of the thousands he slaughtered and that he declared war on the world. When bad outweighs good, only bad can be the ultimate outcome.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I was once an immagrant (Now uk citizen) as when I was 1 yrs old I moved to england from iran, tbh it wasnt like I had a choice in it, my parents moved for me they thought I could have more oppurtunities here in terms of education etc, they actually could of been pretty wealthy in iran but moved for my and my brothers sake.

I am proud of my iranian roots but feel more british however it dosnt matter how much I say it, still get people thinking im an "asian", not once have I been considered british which ****ed me off alot.

I dont feel like I have an identity as here im considered iranian or asian over in iran they think im british not iranian!

So what about the people like me, people who want to contribute and feel part of british society? Cus I feel the fact I was born somwhere else dictates whether or not im considered a brit, even though Ive lived here since I was 1 yrs old, gd 16yrs of my life! And im 17! I dont really like the BNP but nor do I like any of the other political groups, none of them are perfect, all have flaws, positives etc.

Uk is all I know, I feel out of place in iran, nice place but always miss home which is london.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a few pakistani mates, who feel out of place in pakistan as they are not considered pakistani enough.....they feel the same mate.

Earlier in the thread I put my opinion, which is, the colour of the skin matters not to me, if someone contributes positively to this country and wants to accept british customs and way of life, then that is good enough for me....

There will always be bigots who see colour of skin as the only way of being English, but most people are more educated nowadays thank fcuk...


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Dress down day for BNP's


what is the name of that film?

i watched it once, but forgot the name.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I have a few pakistani mates, who feel out of place in pakistan as they are not considered pakistani enough.....they feel the same mate.
> 
> Earlier in the thread I put my opinion, which is, the colour of the skin matters not to me, if someone contributes positively to this country and wants to accept british customs and way of life, then that is good enough for me....
> 
> There will always be bigots who see colour of skin as the only way of being English, but most people are more educated nowadays thank fcuk...


I completley agree with you on all points, why live in a country, if you do not wish to be apart of the society and work hard to keep it thriving? I like to see people not by skin colour or race but as human and judge them by their personality!


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but i have come across an article which may answer quite a few questions or ideas/preconceptions that people have about the British national party.

Sorry this is a long post.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
​
*I Have A Dream by John Bull *

"How few men are strong enough to stand against the prevailing currents of opinion &#8230;. Be prepared to stand

up faithfully For Right and Truth, however the wind may blow." Winston Churchill.



*
Paxman: You're racist, aren't you? *

*
John Bull: * I prefer to stick to intelligent, mature debate rather than engage in childish name-calling. I am

certainly not a "racist", and if you are going to use that word, then you should define what you mean by it.

Everyone uses the word "racist" to mean something different. It was invented by the Left as a meaningless term

of abuse to be used to intimidate their opponents and stop them from promoting patriotic policies. I am just an

ordinary, traditional British Patriot.

*Paxo: They say that patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel. *

*
JB: * That is not only a silly cliché, but also an offensive one. Patriotism is what inspired our fathers and

grandfathers to fight, and often die, for Britain and for the freedom which you and I enjoy today, so I think it is

quite disgraceful of you to sneer at the values of people who were better than you. What have you done for your

country?

*Paxo: Err, all right, but if you're not racist, why do you hate blacks? *

*
JB: * (Laughter.) What a ridiculous idea! Of course I don't hate blacks. I've always got on perfectly well with

blacks and Asians. You really shouldn't believe all the stupid lies put out by our opponents. Listen to what we

say, read our literature, visit our website and make up your own mind. You will see that we don't hate anyone -

apart, that is, from the treacherous politicians who have ruined this once-great country of ours. We have never

blamed the immigrants for choosing to come here - we blame the British politicians who have failed to protect

our borders and &#8230;&#8230;.

*Paxo: If you're not racist why doesn't your party allow non-whites to join? *

*
JB: * Look, just because the boy scouts don't allow girls to join it doesn't mean that they hate girls - quite the

opposite I suspect! - it's just that they are an organisation for boys. The same principle applies to the BNP. The

BNP exists to promote Britain's traditional culture and character as a European country, and to protect the native

population of European descent from daily politically-correct persecution, so it would be bizarre to say that

people who are not of European descent can join the party. We are very happy, however, for decent and

patriotic non-whites who feel and wish to be British to affiliate to us through our Ethnic Liaison Committee. We

want to be friends with all those who want to be friends with us. There is nothing wrong or "racist" about loving

and wishing to preserve your own kind!



*
Paxo: Would you be happy for your daughter to marry a black man? *

*
JB: *I don't approve of mixed marriages in principle, as this destroys the separate genetic identity and lineage of

both partners, and nor is it good for the mixed-race children, who suffer from cultural confusion and a lack of

sense of belonging to one group or the other. Strange as it may seem to you, I actually want to preserve human

diversity, just as all conservationists want to preserve the diversity of plant and animal species.

*Paxo: You say you don't hate blacks, so why do you want to kick them out of Britain? *

*
JB: *The only people I want to "kick out", to use your expression, are those people - of whatever race - who are

here illegally, or who have been allowed to stay and have abused our hospitality by committing crimes. Surely

no reasonable person can object to the deportation of illegal immigrants and criminals?

*Paxo: But it's not just those who are here illegally - you want to deport all non-whites. You are opposed to *

*
the very idea of Britain as a multicultural country, aren't you? *

*
JB:* That shows just how little you know of our policies. We do not want to deport all non-whites, only, as I've

said, those who are here illegally or commit crimes. As for multiculturalism, this has been an experiment which

has failed. You don't need to take my word for it - even Trevor Phillips, Chairman of the Commission for

Racial Equality, admits it. Cultural diversity results in a lack of social cohesion. For a society to function as a

community, rather than fragmented individuals who just happen to live near each other, we need to feel a sense

of togetherness, of shared values and identity. This can't happen in a multicultural society. Social cohesiveness

depends on feelings of kinship, as well as common values and memories which themselves result from a

common history. Even an increasing number of liberals now agree with that.

*Paxo: Well, what about those immigrants who do adopt our way of life? Trevor Philips is in favour of a *

*
multi-ethnic society - are you? *

*
JB: * That depends on your view of "multi-ethnic." I have no objection whatever to a small number of law-

abiding and patriotic ethnic minorities being in Britain, but it's all a question of numbers. We all enjoy going to

Chinese or Indian restaurants, but when ethnic minorities become majorities in certain areas, then the whole

character of the area is changed and is no longer traditionally British. Besides &#8230;&#8230;.

*Paxo: Well what's so bad about that? Why shouldn't Britain change? Surely that's what makes Britain *

*
interesting? *

*
JB: * A small number of law-abiding immigrants might possibly make Britain more "interesting", but a large

number just makes Britain more alien. All research shows that levels of communal co-operation are highest in

neighbourhoods which are most homogenous. If you want to change the nature of this country, you should have

the decency to ask the people for their approval first. We were never asked if we wanted millions of aliens to be

allowed to move here or if we wanted the character of the country changed. If the government are so convinced

of the value of immigration, why don't they have the courage and honesty to hold a referendum on it?

*Paxo: Do you agree that immigration has benefited Britain? *

*
JB:* Some individuals have no doubt had a positive effect, but as for large-scale non-European immigration,

other than foreign restaurants I honestly cannot say that it has benefited Britain. Perhaps you could tell me what

is so wonderful about it?



*
Paxo: You say that you would accept "a small number" of immigrants - what do you mean by that? *

*
JB: * Well obviously, you need to be flexible and pragmatic, but broadly speaking I think that an ethnic minority

population of 1-2% in any given area would not affect the essential character of the area and would therefore be

perfectly acceptable.

*Paxo: But what's the problem with an area having a lot more black faces - unless you dislike blacks? *

*
JB: * Skin colour and other aspects of physical appearance are not the real issue; I've tried to explain to you that for a

society to be cohesive, it needs to be largely homogenous. The fact is that the closer people are related to you, the

greater you affinity towards them. People feel a greater affinity towards their traditional fellow countrymen than

towards foreign immigrants. That doesn't mean that they hate foreign immigrants any more than the fact that you love

your family more than the family next door doesn't mean you hate your neighbours.

*Paxo: the truth is you believe blacks are inferior to whites, don't you? *

*
JB: * Once again, you are hopelessly wrong. I agree that studies both here and in the US have shown that there are

definite group differences in temperament and in IQ, as well, obviously, as cultural, historical and religious

differences. I've never said, however, that blacks are inferior, only that they are different. In some aspects, in some

sports, for instance, they have physical advantages over whites, whereas in other areas, whites have shown themselves

to be more able. Do you really think that it's just pure coincidence that the most successful countries are all European

or Oriental, rather than Asian or African? The various races have evolved over millennia and are different. We

believe those differences should be valued rather than denied and denigrated, and should be preserved.

*Paxo: But everyone agrees that Britain needs immigrants. Without them our economy would collapse. *

*
JB: * (Derisive snort.) I thought you had more sense than to fall for such absurd government lies and spin. Britain is

already grossly overcrowded, and independent environmentalists agree we need to reduce our population. Immigration

imposes a number of burdens on &#8230;&#8230;.

*Paxo: But we have an ageing population and need immigrants to come and work here to help pay for our pensions *

*
when we retire. Government statistics show that immigration benefits the economy and immigrants contribute £2.5 *

*
billion net in taxes. *

*
JB:* That's exactly what I mean about government lies and spin! First, when ministers say immigration benefits the

economy what they mean is that it increases GDP, but this is a meaningless measurement as all activity - even crime -

increases GDP: are you saying that crime is a good thing? The true measure is GDP per person, and there is no

evidence that immigration leads to an increase in this - on the contrary, immigration is more likely to reduce GDP per

person than increase it as cheap labour reduces the incentive to increase industrial productivity. Productivity in Britain

is 20% lower than in France and 40% lower than in the US. The solution to the ageing population is to increase the

productivity of the workforce, not to import immigrants who will themselves age and need pensions. To maintain the

current proportion of the population of working age we would need to import a million immigrants here every year -

it's simply unsustainable! As for the much-repeated statistic of immigrants contributing a net £2.5 billion, this again is

another example of lies, damned lies and fiddled government statistics. This figure takes no account of the £2 billion a

year cost of processing asylum seekers, for instance, or the cost of extra unemployment resulting from migrants filling

jobs which could have gone to native workers. Even more absurdly, the government lumps all migrants together,

including those who skew the statistics. The Swedish multibillionaire Hans Rausing, for instance, is put in the same

category as an unskilled Somalian goat herder! Third World migrants are a huge drain on the British economy, not a

benefit to it.

*Paxo: So if you think there are too many immigrants and ethnic minorities here, what would you do about it? *

*
JB:* We believe in offering generous grants to immigrants and their descendants to enable them to start a new life in

their countries of origin, if they wish to do so. I believe many would, especially those who are unemployed or in

poorly-paid jobs, or who feel alienated by Western society. Such a policy was supported by black MP Bernie Grant,

so it is certainly not "racist". The exact amount which would be offered would be decided at the time, but it would be

a significant amount - some 30-40-50 thousand pounds each - and would allow people to start a business, or maybe

just retire, in their countries of origin. I believe this would attract a lot of support.

*Paxo: If it did, it would cost billions, how on earth would you pay for it? *

*
JB:* It wouldn't actually cost that much in net terms. Don't forget we would make huge savings in terms or reduced

expenditure on education, health care, policing, new housing, social services, benefit payments, etc.

*Paxo: What about those immigrants who want to stay? Would they be able to live her in peace without being *

*
harassed or persecuted? *

*
JB: * Absolutely. As I've said before, we have nothing against those immigrants who are law-abiding, productive and

patriotic. They would be free to remain as long as they wished and would be treated as one should always treat one's

guests: with courtesy, fairness and friendship.

*Paxo: You mean you would regard non-whites born in Britain as guests? Don't you accept that blacks and Asians *

*
who were born in Britain are British? *

*
JB:* It was the Duke of Wellington who said that if he had been born in a stable that wouldn't have made him a horse!

The British are a European people; those who descend from Africa or Asia are not.

*Paxo: How would a fortress Britain approach, keeping out people with essential skills, or even unskilled people *

*
needed to pick fruit, be good for Britain? *

*
JB: *I have never used the expression "fortress Britain", and we would, of course, have a flexible policy which would

allow in a small number of people with genuine essential skills - scientists, for instance, or highly qualified surgeons -

as well as people willing to invest significant amounts of money in new businesses. We also accept that British

citizens who fall in love abroad must have the right to bring their spouses to this country, but this wouldn't extend to

those spouses' relatives or to marriages of convenience from countries such as India, Pakistan or Bangladesh.

*Paxo: But businesses need more than just a few scientists and surgeons. What about the crops that will rot in the *

*
ground without foreign pickers? *

*
JB: * On the contrary, Britain does not need foreign workers. Businesses only want migrant workers because they

allow them to keep wages down. The government keep telling us that there are half a million vacancies in Britain, but

they never mention the fact that we also have one and a half million who are unemployed! Why don't we train our

own people instead of paying them benefits to sit watching daytime TV while we import hundreds of thousands of

foreigners? We should introduce an element of work-fare for the unemployed, and also make use of the tens of

thousands of prisoners who currently idle their time away at great public expense - they too could be used as crop

pickers: this would save taxpayers' money too as their earnings would go towards their keep.

*Paxo: You are just a single-issue party obsessed with race, aren't you? *

*
JB: * You're the one obsessed with race - you've asked me about nothing else! We have a full range of policies

dealing with every single political issue. I would like to talk about important issues such as the need to control our

own laws and destiny outside the EU, the need to improve our hospitals and our educational system, the need to protect

our environment &#8230;&#8230;.

*Paxo: * Err &#8230;&#8230;. I'm sorry but that's all we have time for this evening.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Who is this Paxo bloke? He sounds like an absolute ****

Good post mate reps


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Who is this Paxo bloke? He sounds like an absolute ****
> 
> Good post mate reps


I'm guessing Jeremy Paxman mate.


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Think its Jeremy Paxman from BBC News Night. Dont Quote me on that though.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Jeremy Paxman perhaps? :lol:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Problem with BNP is that its rooted in fear, ignorance and biggotry. Im sure they have members that truely want change to the UK and i do , truely i do but not through these guys. The problem is that , lets say they do get voted in ( cough ) they ship out all the people they wanted out of UK, but the problem is that these people need fear to function to continue their support, so guess what? when the object of there fear and there campaign drive is gone they have to find another object of hate. So now your the object of hate and so and so on it goes.

I normally hate to feed the threads like this but im drawing a picture of what they are. Fear and ignorance also people looking to blame other people for the faillings of either their own or others.

I dont agree with the immigrants, each country by now in this day and age should be able to support its own kin, if its failing the solution is to remove those who have failled, if they can not be removed the democratic world must help to resolve the issue, not stick a plaster of a heamorrage of corruption.

bit more than two cents there


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Its not about fear or hate, its about love and pride for Britain. Wanting to Preserve its culture and history.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

well ,guys your chance to vote is coming soon. if you register, you can vote in the european elections you have to register, dont be complacent go out and vote!!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Im all for preserving national identity and our culture and our way of life and our ideals, u know the 'stiff upper lip' and 'no one knows ho to queue like and englishman'

Its just the party needs a focus of hate to soem degree to keep momentum and i wonder when they acheive their goals , who do they turn to win the next election

Im not even sure we have Pure UK since we have been invaded so many times from romans and vikings and whoever had a bloody boat that we are more european than we prolly like to admit:lol:


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

dingosteve said:


> Im all for preserving national identity and our culture and our way of life and our ideals, u know the 'stiff upper lip' and 'no one knows ho to queue like and englishman'
> 
> Its just the party needs a focus of hate to soem degree to keep momentum and i wonder when they acheive their goals , who do they turn to win the next election
> 
> Im not even sure we have Pure UK since we have been invaded so many times from *romans and vikings and whoever had a bloody boat that we are more european than we prolly like to admit* :lol:


This is very true, much of our population will be of Saxon, viking or other germanic origins. Britain has always had immigration, 1000s of years of it. This is not the issue, its the rate of increase in immigration. This country is over populated full stop. As i believe it says in that article, the bnp does not hate or blame the immigrants them selfs. All they want is a better life. It is the fault of the government in not controlling and managing the flow of immigrants properly.

You are very entitled to your opinions by the way, i am in no way trying to say what you are saying is wrong. We thankfully live in a democratic country and for now at least we have a relitive level or freedom of speech. Thanks to our fathers/grandfathers/great granfathers who fought and died to protect our freedom. This is being ignored and dismantled by the current government. This is part of the reason for my support of the bnp.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Martinb is nice to have a sensible debate without resulting to namecalling, you have some very points and i whole heartly agree with references to our fathers and grandfathers etc, i whole support our troops and fully believe the price of freedom is conflict.

I enjoyed reading your post its informative and you convey your point of view admirably, jus goes to show jus because two people have to different views on a subject buut believe in the same ideal , need not result in a flaming match lol


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Dingosteve, Thank you i totally agree with you. It all to often happens, people revert to name calling and nonfactual comments and i think this is often a sign of intelligence and lack of real knowledge.

Nice to talk to someone who doesn't end up calling you a Nazi or a fascist! (which i do find extremely offensive)


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The BNP tries to come over all nice but they have been exposed so many times as racists, people must be really gullible to think otherwise.

Sadly they will receive votes due to people being angry.


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

'Exposed' by the BBC, says it all!


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

The fact is, love them or loathe them, the BNP are a legitimate political party who should be afforded the same rights, privileges and AIRTIME as the other parties. Labour and the Conservatives etc refuse to share a platform with them which is a shame. Additionally, this means that the main parties can throw stones at them but not have the balls to go head to herad in a debate with them. I think this will act as a recruiting Sergeant for the BNP and will act against the main parties. Sad, but true I fear.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

i agree with them as long as its not extremist, extreme = bad


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Martinb said:


> 'Exposed' by the BBC, says it all!


I did not mention the BBC anywhere.

If any person feels like doing a little research then you will quickly see just what the BNP are all about.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I always vote for them, they will put the country right, they are NOT based on racism people listen to the media too much, editors can make anyone look bad


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Dezw said:


> I did not mention the BBC anywhere.
> 
> If any person feels like doing a little research then you will quickly see just what the BNP are all about.


Yes but the BBC have on numerous occasions attempted to paint a negative picture of the bnp.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

nobody said:


> I always vote for them, they will put the country right, they are NOT based on racism people listen to the media too much, editors can make anyone look bad


agree right there! :thumbup1:


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

nobody said:


> I always vote for them, they will put the country right, they are NOT based on racism people listen to the media too much, editors can make anyone look bad


Very true.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

nobody said:


> I always vote for them, they will put the country right, they are NOT based on racism people listen to the media too much, editors can make anyone look bad


If their not based on racism how come someone interviewed on Radio 5 when asked who would they be voting for the stated "The BNP innit as they will give more rights to the white people".

I actually agree with some of their more mainstream policies but the hardcore policies are based around skin colour and not just simple immigration.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> If their not based on racism how come someone interviewed on Radio 5 when asked who would they be voting for the stated "*The BNP innit as they will give more rights to the white people*".
> 
> I actually agree with some of their more mainstream policies but the hardcore policies are based around skin colour and not just simple immigration.


one interviewed person makes them racist ?? Whites dont have many rights anyway anymore


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Let me phrase it another way. Due to a large majority of BNP supporters being racist it doesn't really matter what their policies are because a lot of people who want to change things like immigration, etc but protect the rights of British people without the racist slant then the BNP can't be taken seriously.

Shouldn't British people want what's best for Britain and not what's best for the White British people. It's a very big difference.

By the way I'm white and British and agree immigration, etc has spiralled out of control.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Shadow said:


> Let me phrase it another way. Due to a large majority of BNP supporters being racist it doesn't really matter what their policies are because a lot of people who want to change things like immigration, etc but protect the rights of British people without the racist slant then the BNP can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Shouldn't British people want what's best for Britain and not what's best for the White British people. It's a very big difference.
> 
> By the way I'm white and British and agree immigration, etc has spiralled out of control.


Excellent post mate, sensible and true.

Immigartion has spiralled out of control but i dont think the answer is to pay immigrants to go back to "where they came from" so to speak.

I also think stating that areas should have a 1-2% ethinic minority doesnt sound good at all. I mean alot of immigrants work hard etc so its not spin to say they benefit our country and in doing so imo deserve to choose where they want to live, not be told theres to many ethnics here already so you cant move here which is basically how there policiy would have to work.

I agree that Britain has lost alot of its identity but even this lack of British indentity and all the political correctness we have to suffer doesnt mean for me we need the right wing nationalism of the BNP.

There policies are totally impractical and would set us back many many years.

Britain is and has been a mulicultural country for years and years and of course in some areas in certain situations this will cause problems but i feel the social problems the western world faces today are not down to cultures or races mixing but more down to the state of our society as a whole.

The BNP are clever and like all parties put spin on there policies ie should a white british person be able to be patriotic? Of course they should. Should this be at the expense of non white patriotic brits? No!

Also to say they only allow whites to join the actual party (but non whites can of course join the Ethnic Liaison Committee and raise funds and gain publicity for the white party members) is hyprocracy gone mad in my mind no matter what spin is put on it.

The BNP is from my understanding trying to come across as a diverse party of britain when in fact its a party for british whites only which to me im sorry is fundamentely racist.

Having said this though they have as much right to compaign as any other party and people have the right to vote for them and be open about there beliefs as they would for any other party.


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes....PVYM haha


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Let me phrase it another way. Due to a large majority of BNP supporters being racist it doesn't really matter what their policies are because a lot of people who want to change things like immigration, etc but protect the rights of British people without the racist slant then the BNP can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Shouldn't British people want what's best for Britain and not what's best for the White British people. It's a very big difference.
> 
> By the way I'm white and British and agree immigration, etc has spiralled out of control.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm glad my opinion made a bit more sense second time round. :thumb:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

i havent voted as i dont know all of their beliefs......

plus where i work if i was a member of the BNP i would be fired. There are alot of very good points made in this thread though.....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I see the racist card being bandied about a lot on this thread, But seems to me people are forgetting or assuming that racism only comes from white people

Well I have seen more Racism DIRECTED TOWARDS white people by other ethnic groups than ever has beenother way around..

But some how this is acceptable is it???

Well not in my fckin book


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Shadow said:


> If their not based on racism how come someone interviewed on Radio 5 when asked who would they be voting for the stated "The BNP innit as they will give more rights to the white people".
> 
> I actually agree with some of their more mainstream policies but the hardcore policies are based around skin colour and not just simple immigration.


Its not just a simple case of skin colour. Its about being ethnically British i.e. English, scottish, welsh or irish. Protecting the rights on the indigenous people of Britiain. Its not quite as simple as saying your white so its ok and your black so its not.

Also its quite widley said that if the BNP came to power then all blacks, asians etc would be 'thrown out'. This is simply not true, it would be an unrealistic and unpractical aim. The Bnp do have a policy or volentary repatrication by where they would make money availible and help those who wished to return to their country of origin do so. Another idea which is quite popular with its opposers is that the BNP hate immigrants and terrorise them which is why they do oftern get refered to as thugs. This is also nonsense, The BNP do not hate immigrants, its not right to blame the immigrant all they want is for a better life for them and their family and the bnp certainly do not condone violence or intimidation towards immigrants or their families. These are stories and lies spread about by the left wing parties and their counterparts in the media. The disgust is at the government, the government of today in particular and the way they have handled not only immigration but the freedom and civil liberties of the British people, if there is any 'hate' then this is where it is aimed.

Much of what you 'know' about the BNP is opinion and hearsay not cold hard facts. Most people have not had any contact with real party members. The party is modernising, it is true that the party has a bit of a dark history and some of it members may have held 'racist' and hateful views, but the BNP is a break away organisation due to its dissatisfaction with the way they old party was going. Whether or not people like it the party is on the up, all i say is that you read their publications, read other parties publications, listen to what they and others have to say and vote/support based on facts. That is the beauty of this country we have a choice and the freedom to assiciate with whom ever we like.


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> i havent voted as i dont know all of their beliefs......
> 
> plus where i work if i was a member of the BNP i would be fired. There are alot of very good points made in this thread though.....


What line of work are you in? Does the right to freedom of association not apply to where you work?

Even in the armed forces you can belong to any political party/group be a member and be active as long as you do not wear your uniform to party/group rallies. That is the official stance anyway.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

..they said that Gurkhas werent welcome here - so that makes them ****ers in my opinion - you fight for this country you and your family are welcome here - end of

nationalism to a certain degree is fine, but there are many in this country who put a lot into it - who arent 'white' - so under the BNP wouldnt be allowed - anyway they wont ever get in power so a moot point - however its sad that people arent represented and feel the BNP is the only party that sticks up for them....


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

noel said:


> ..they said that Gurkhas werent welcome here - so that makes them ****ers in my opinion - you fight for this country you and your family are welcome here -


and i suppose you read that in the papers mmmmmmmmm When i look at things like this could this not be a smear campaingn?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

noel said:


> ..they said that Gurkhas werent welcome here - so that makes them ****ers in my opinion - you fight for this country you and your family are welcome here - end of
> 
> nationalism to a certain degree is fine, but there are many in this country who put a lot into it - who arent 'white' - so under the BNP wouldnt be allowed - anyway they wont ever get in power so a moot point - however its sad that people arent represented and feel the BNP is the only party that sticks up for them....


I aint saying this is right but when the gurkhas sign up they sign up knowing they will not allowed to stay once they leave.


----------



## u2mr2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Martinb said:


> Its not just a simple case of skin colour. Its about being ethnically British i.e. English, scottish, welsh or irish. Protecting the rights on the indigenous people of Britiain. Its not quite as simple as saying your white so its ok and your black so its not.
> 
> Also its quite widley said that if the BNP came to power then all blacks, asians etc would be 'thrown out'. This is simply not true, it would be an unrealistic and unpractical aim. The Bnp do have a policy or volentary repatrication by where they would make money availible and help those who wished to return to their country of origin do so.


How do you know that this would not happen and is not true? Remember that the BNP is a fascist organisation with was born from the Nationalist movement of the 70s/80s. Such ideology was based around far-right extremism with links to Nazism and the creation of a single race state. If the BNP doesn't have such intrinsic extremist views then why are police officers not allowed to join the party? What you have said in the above quote is simply your opinion, it isn't grounded with any fact at all.



> Another idea which is quite popular with its opposers is that the BNP hate immigrants and terrorise them which is why they do oftern get refered to as thugs. This is also nonsense, The BNP do not hate immigrants, its not right to blame the immigrant all they want is for a better life for them and their family and the bnp certainly do not condone violence or intimidation towards immigrants or their families. These are stories and lies spread about by the left wing parties and their counterparts in the media.


The BNP stirred up trouble and ill-feeling towards asian communities before the race riots in Bradford and Oldham [1]. How is that not terrorising immigrants (granted some were second/third generation)?



> Much of what you 'know' about the BNP is opinion and hearsay not cold hard facts. Most people have not had any contact with real party members. The party is modernising, it is true that the party has a bit of a dark history and some of it members may have held 'racist' and hateful views, but the BNP is a break away organisation due to its dissatisfaction with the way they old party was going. Whether or not people like it the party is on the up, all i say is that you read their publications, read other parties publications, listen to what they and others have to say and vote/support based on facts.


As I said above, the BNP is born from the far-right nationalist party the British Movement (which is classed as neo-nazi) and the national front. Those are not anti-racism or non-fascist organisations, their aim, although they don't publicly say it anymore, is for a single race state.

I accept that things aren't good in this country at the moment, but I personally don't see immigration as a problem. For me it is something that isn't as bad as the media is making out, and the press play on the irrational xenophobic fears that British people have to sell papers though sensationalism.

Who you vote for should be a weighted conscious decision at the end of the day: On one extreme you have parties that are not willing to tackle the problems that seem to bother people on this board the most; eg. immigration, and then the other extreme is a party which would tackle this problem head on, but if they were in power your liberties would be reduced and you may regret voting them in.

[1] - http://transcripts.cnn.com/2001/WORLD/europe/UK/07/09/riots.analysis/index.html


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would not want BNP running this country, I am going to vote for the English Democrats as after seeing there board cast the other night agree with everything they say!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If a party came along that punishes dossers for claiming my taxes for doing fcuk all for years on end I would vote for them.

I dont work my ass off in 2 jobs and not having some luxuries so that a scum benefits thief can have them just cos they churn out kids every 10 seconds.

I dont care what your ethnic origin is, if you work hard and contribute to the economy then your welcome, if not fcuk off.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> If a party came along that punishes dossers for claiming my taxes for doing fcuk all for years on end I would vote for them.
> 
> I dont work my ass off in 2 jobs and not having some luxuries so that a scum benefits thief can have them just cos they churn out kids every 10 seconds.
> 
> I dont care what your ethnic origin is, if you work hard and contribute to the economy then your welcome, if not fcuk off.


Tinytom for Prime Minister 

I think you have summed up what most of the hard working people of this country think.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

u2mr2 said:


> How do you know that this would not happen and is not true? Remember that the BNP is a fascist organisation with was born from the Nationalist movement of the 70s/80s. Such ideology was based around far-right extremism with links to Nazism and the creation of a single race state. If the BNP doesn't have such intrinsic extremist views then why are police officers not allowed to join the party? What you have said in the above quote is simply your opinion, it isn't grounded with any fact at all.


LOL, why arent the police allowed to join? **** knows, maybe we live in a country where subscription to a legal, democratic political party isnt allowed, ahh, now I see your point.

The BNP is a nazi party? really, firstly tell us which policies they have in common with Hitlers nazi party, then repeat your statement to BNP councillor Patricia Richardson... of whom is jewish, doh!



> The BNP stirred up trouble and ill-feeling towards asian communities before the race riots in Bradford and Oldham [1]. How is that not terrorising immigrants (granted some were second/third generation)?


Are you refering to Nick Griffins remarks made on the eve of the riots? if so I cant wait for you to tell us how remarks by Griffin can in any way can be held up to justify the rioting actions of those who may or may not have been offended by said remarks?

honestly, give it your best shot though. Perhaps you have a cite for your above comments outside of the cliched Searchlight/ANTIFAG rubbish you have been reading?



> As I said above, the BNP is born from the far-right nationalist party the British Movement (which is classed as neo-nazi) and the national front. Those are not anti-racism or non-fascist organisations, their aim, although they don't publicly say it anymore, is for a single race state.


So what if they said it publically anyway? they would also call for such things for non whites in their own lands, not that you have ever pondered whats in the best national interests of pakistanis, somalis etc etc though eh?

Either way, as it stands the BNP are at best - or worst depending on your stance - a civic nationalsit party, realistically sitting slightly right of conservatism.



> I accept that things aren't good in this country at the moment, but I personally don't see immigration as a problem. For me it is something that isn't as bad as the media is making out, and the press play on the irrational xenophobic fears that British people have to sell papers though sensationalism.


Since mass immigration has been rolled out - from the 50's onwards - crime has increased on the order of 6-8 fold across Europe and the US; David Coleman - THE Prof of demographics at Oxford University - has stated that immigration is a net drain to the UK, costing the UK 8 BILLION every year. Go on, tell me the crime figures are bollocks, cant wait to make you look a **** with them.

BTW, dont think of throwing this back at me, I think Griffin is a ****er sitting on one side of the state sponsored coin, with the other side occupied by homos like Gable and your bad self.

I have far more time for the AK81's of this world, and unlike you am quite happy confronting the reasons why such groups are emerging.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Martinb said:


> What line of work are you in? Does the right to freedom of association not apply to where you work?
> 
> Even in the armed forces you can belong to any political party/group be a member and be active as long as you do not wear your uniform to party/group rallies. That is the official stance anyway.


ok, i didnt know that. i work for the govermant mate, and its quite outed


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The Police won't let any of their force be an active member of the BNP if I remember right.....may be wrong though.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

its obvious why.The government are sh!t scared of upsetting any of the myriad of "enthnic support groups" that devote a large percentage of their time,trying to discredit police protocols.Imagine in court when an ethnic criminals solicitor, reveals that the arresting officer is a member of the BNP.The jury would then view, the officer as a racist thug, and would never convict.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Robsta said:


> The Police won't let any of their force be an active member of the BNP if I remember right.....may be wrong though.


 no you are right mate, i think you have got to tell them if you have ever voted for them when you sign up...... weird really as a lot of police are right wing, lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Kezz said:


> no you are right mate, i think you have got to tell them if you have ever voted for them when you sign up...... weird really as a lot of police are right wing, lol


Not true

My local bobby administers as many beatings to white chavs as he does stonings to asian minorities.

He's a fair guy. :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> If a party came along that punishes dossers for claiming my taxes for doing fcuk all for years on end I would vote for them.
> 
> I dont work my ass off in 2 jobs and not having some luxuries so that a scum benefits thief can have them just cos they churn out kids every 10 seconds.
> 
> I dont care what your ethnic origin is, if you work hard and contribute to the economy then your welcome, if not fcuk off.


So when are you gonna stand for election??? 



Robsta said:


> The Police won't let any of their force be an active member of the BNP if I remember right.....may be wrong though.


Nah you're right...think it's same for anyone in similar jobs. Or you at least have to disclose it....


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

megatron said:


> Can you imagine the horror? With no migrant workers to do the jobs that the white underslass think they are too good for (and would rather sit on the dole). Our country would soon start looking like the 3rd world (oh the irony).


Actually you re wrong because they plan to adopt a policy so all doleys have to do so many hours of forced work in order to get there dole money i.e all the ****ty jobs forcing people to work this is a method used in many country's around the world all ready with success

and im not sure were the idea the this party are rasist comes from many years ago yeah but many years ago racisim was very wide spread yes they do have a white english only party but there re many black and asian groups and they are not raist i.e

1. Watford Asian Community care

2. Watford African Caribbean Association

3. National Black Police Association

4. Metropolitan Black Police Association

5. Black Londoners Forum

6. Black Information Link (BLINK)

7. Operation Black Vote

8. Federation of Black Housing Organisations (FBHO)

what wrong with english people who made this country a success running it makeing sure our kids get first choice of houses and so on ????

so yes ill vote for them


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

THIS is how the USA media now view Great Britain


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

essexboy said:


> THIS is how the USA media now view Great Britain


Just out of interest, how did 'the muslims' get here?


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

jcsnoop said:


> Actually you re wrong because they plan to adopt a policy so all doleys have to do so many hours of forced work in order to get there dole money i.e all the ****ty jobs forcing people to work this is a method used in many country's around the world all ready with success
> 
> and im not sure were the idea the this party are rasist comes from many years ago yeah but many years ago racisim was very wide spread yes they do have a white english only party but there re many black and asian groups and they are not raist i.e
> 
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Macca 1976 said:


> I would not want BNP running this country, I am going to vote for the English Democrats as after seeing there board cast the other night agree with everything they say!!!


My misses liked their broad cast and pointed it out to me, they had some good ideas. I have thought for a while that if we are going to go down the route of devolution of power from British parliament then England needs its own parliament. Finally someone else agrees.


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

I havent read all these pages so someone may have expressed a similar view.

I am going to vote BNP this year for 1 reason!

I do not support them or racist views, however I believe that as soon as the party looks like they are getting a foot in the door or looks like they are getting into the house, I believe the others parties are going to panic and start actually doing something right.

I'm all for immigration, cheaper work force, varied skills, etc, one of the things my local bnp chap said he wants is the rules changing so that you can come here, but you can't claim any benefits for the first 2-3 years, which is similar to Australia apparently. He was also talking about trying to toughen up prison and stuff like that.

If there policies was more measured on the racist front, so rather than being unduely racist they just more 'british' orientated then they would be a a real contender, just a shame they seem more nazi than british


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

I forgot to add, I read an article in the papers the others day about royalmail staff being grant a 'moral clause' which means they refuse to deliver material they find offensive because people are spitting at them or assaulting them while delivering BNP papers. Royalmail is legally obligated to deliver election papers, but now posties have a choice to deliver or not.

This speaks volumes about the state of this country where people cannot differentiate a postman delivering ANYTHING not just bnp papers from someone who supports them, these are probably the same people who believe soaps are real life.

My concern is how long is it before 'green party' members start refusing to delivery petrol companies letters ? Muslims refuse to delivery catholic mail ? They have laid down a very dangerous precedent. What is good for the goose and all that.

How can a goverment allow this to happen ?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

jcsnoop said:


> Actually you re wrong because they plan to adopt a policy so all doleys have to do so many hours of forced work in order to get there dole money i.e all the ****ty jobs forcing people to work this is a method used in many country's around the world all ready with success


I doubt this would ever be passed as a policy because the way human rights work these days it would be against Human rights and therefore regarded as a form of slavery. Forcing people to do work.

I wish it would get passed to prove that the UK isn't a registered charity where people get something for nothing. But I don't think it ever will sadly.


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I doubt this would ever be passed as a policy because the way human rights work these days it would be against Human rights and therefore regarded as a form of slavery. Forcing people to do work.
> 
> I wish it would get passed to prove that the UK isn't a registered charity where people get something for nothing. But I don't think it ever will sadly.


its not slavery if your getting paid if your on job seekers and the government say you haven't found a job so you must clean these offices for 3 hours every day in order to get your money that's not slavery its just earning your money if they don't like it well your skint iv read that this is all ready used in Australia india and many more places with great success i hope some thing like this does come in to force because if people are forced in to ****ty jobs the they might just make an effert to find a better one


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

jcsnoop said:


> its not slavery if your getting paid if your on job seekers and the government say you haven't found a job so you must clean these offices for 3 hours every day in order to get your money that's not slavery its just earning your money if they don't like it well your skint iv read that this is all ready used in Australia india and many more places with great success i hope some thing like this does come in to force because if people are forced in to ****ty jobs the they might just make an effert to find a better one


I agree with you totally but unfortunately these days if people are forced (in this situation they are being forced to work in order to get their 'wages' (which is how some people see their benefits)) to work then it's deemed againt their human rights to decide to only carry out work they want to do.

That's basically everything that's wrong with the benefits system.

Next month I will probably start to claim for the first time in my working life after being made redundant and knowing that after 6 months I will no longer be eligible for anything due to my girlfriend working while my brother who has never worked a day in his life will continue to buy new mobiles phones and TV's every year. :cursing:


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

NO


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I agree with you totally but unfortunately these days if people are forced (in this situation they are being forced to work in order to get their 'wages' (which is how some people see their benefits)) to work then it's deemed againt their human rights to decide to only carry out work they want to do.
> 
> That's basically everything that's wrong with the benefits system.
> 
> Next month I will probably start to claim for the first time in my working life after being made redundant and knowing that after 6 months I will no longer be eligible for anything due to my girlfriend working while my brother who has never worked a day in his life will continue to buy new mobiles phones and TV's every year. :cursing:


yeah i know how ya feel ive been made redundant too was about 3 weeks ago and i also have a brother who is 30 YEARS OLD never worked a day in his life and is allways buying new top of the range tvs phones cars ?? cant work out how he does it pi3ses me right off too:cursing:


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok, maybe the recent events tell us that politicians are extremely fallable and a significant amount exploit the system where they can (i.e. expenses).... However, at least you know with most of the parties that their governance and policy-making is well thought out and intelligent. Besides all the racist accusations attached to the BNP, which seem to be very well-founded, they just come across as opportunistic idiots. They have one campaign that uses Winston Churchill's image but they forget that Churchill stood for freedom and led the defeat of the Nazi party, a party with a VERY similar remit to the BNP. Churchill would have fought against the BNP, not on behalf of them.

A recent documentary on 'BNP wives' showed some women attached to very high profile BNP members that a) didn't want to discuss their views with people who opposed them and B) were clearly BNP members because of deep-seated personal prejudices and experiences.

I just hope that the public's dissatisfaction with politicians right now won't lead them to not vote, thus giving these extremists their chance.

Whilst extremism is necessary - you always need opposing views and something to fight against - extremism has no place in formulating legislation.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

firstly... a vote for the BNP is a wasted vote cos, lets face it - common sense will (well ok - should) prevail and one of the 2 major parties will always be voted back in.

That aside, I wouldnt vote for the BNP myself because whether the supporters on here like it or not, there are some deep-seated nazi undertones in there and who in their right mind would let that loose on the nation.

As for the scapegoating of 'yeah, its the immigrants who are to blame' all i can really say is absolute BS - Im no happier than anyone that these people choose to trek across the whole of europe to turn up here and claim what our governments deem them entitled to but all they are doing is looking for a better life! If we are daft enough to allow it then who is to blame?!?

the illegals are another matter of course and immediate deportation should be in place there..

All of these people who are complaining that these immigrants are taking our jobs really should ask why companies are more keen to hire them for labour - is it because they work for less? maybe a little but i cant imagine any labourer jobs pays much more than minimum anyway?!? or is it because they work their AR*ES OFF to get the job done while the lazy brits complain about not enough *** breaks??


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Totally agree with you Andy. Many people feel aggreived about immigrants 'taking our jobs' but that's just displacing the blame for their own lack of ambition and work ethic.

We shouldnt forget that this country is and has always been made up of immigrants - the Royal Family is hardly what you'd call pure bred English for crying out loud.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

andyboro said:


> firstly... a vote for the BNP is a wasted vote cos, lets face it - common sense will (well ok - should) prevail and one of the 2 major parties will always be voted back in.
> 
> That aside, I wouldnt vote for the BNP myself because whether the supporters on here like it or not, there are some deep-seated nazi undertones in there and who in their right mind would let that loose on the nation.
> 
> ...


Of course EVERY immigrant who comes here, is hard working, concencious and law abiding, arent they? Tell you what, visit ANY car auction in the country.You will find gangs of eastern europeans.They all buy the same type of car.Late,High mileage diesels.why? well, ill tell you.They can clock them and resell.If they get a tug from trading standards,they have a dozen aliases to use.They will never get caught anyway.And im sure they ALL have vat numbers,pay tax,trade insurance policys, and trade plates dont they?well maybe they do, but ive never witnessed any of it.At many sites , their is much resentment.Legitimate traders are having their ability to earn a living compromised, buy those who "dont live in the system" at the same time paying for them to live here with their taxes!!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

essexboy said:


> Of course EVERY immigrant who comes here, is hard working, concencious and law abiding, arent they? Tell you what, visit ANY car auction in the country.You will find gangs of eastern europeans.They all buy the same type of car.Late,High mileage diesels.why? well, ill tell you.They can clock them and resell.If they get a tug from trading standards,they have a dozen aliases to use.They will never get caught anyway.And im sure they ALL have vat numbers,pay tax,trade insurance policys, and trade plates dont they?well maybe they do, but ive never witnessed any of it.At many sites , their is much resentment.Legitimate traders are having their ability to earn a living compromised, buy those who "dont live in the system" at the same time paying for them to live here with their taxes!!


Its horses for courses though isnt it - surely you're not trying to tell me that every white british citizen is hard working and completely within the law either?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

andyboro said:


> Its horses for courses though isnt it - surely you're not trying to tell me that every white british citizen is hard working and completely within the law either?


No of course im not.my example was to highlight that, mass immigration allows a broad cross section of that society, to repopulate.Inevitably, that will also include,a dishonest, and criminal element.When did i mention white people? to be an indigineous member of the uk population, you dont have to be white.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Id love to give that fat, hateful bastard Nick Griffin a good slapping.

BNP can go fvck themselves.

that is all.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Id love to give that fat, hateful bastard Nick Griffin a good slapping.
> 
> BNP can go fvck themselves.
> 
> that is all.


your avatar comment sums you up perfectly.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

"handsome"?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

essexboy said:


> No of course im not.my example was to highlight that, mass immigration allows a broad cross section of that society, to repopulate.Inevitably, that will also include,a dishonest, and criminal element.When did i mention white people? to be an indigineous member of the uk population, you dont have to be white.


so are we to have a situation were the minority set the rule and the majority have to suffer for it?

again.. we are back to the rules that are in place being insufficient to deal with the situation at hand - but who's fault is that??


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

andyboro said:


> so are we to have a situation were the minority set the rule and the majority have to suffer for it?
> 
> again.. we are back to the rules that are in place being insufficient to deal with the situation at hand - but who's fault is that??


the majority ARE indigeneous members of the population ok? Those who come here should value the laws and traditions of those indigeneous members.No one should be made to suffer.The crime rate is out of control.Every fourth birth is to an immigrant.Do we really need to keep increasing both these ratios? i for one do not believe we should.Irespective, of whether your a doctor,a builder, or a criminal.The country is overpopulated, shut the gates!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> "handsome"?


I read disturbed.Although i must admit, your extremely attractive.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

essexboy said:


> I read disturbed.Although i must admit, your extremely attractive.


fancy going out for something to eat next week?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

oh im sorry i dont do men anymore. didnt mean to lead you on:whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

no idea what you're going on about pal, I just fancied a nice meal and maybe a beer.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

why is it ok to vote for the Scotish National Party,but not the British National Party, I don't have a problem with the ideal, just the type of people it seems to attract.

I have served in a country that went to war with each other after 400 years of cohabitation. The problem is the working man suffers from other peoples concepts and ethics, and the working man has been betrayed by this government


----------



## Slaine (Aug 4, 2005)

I dont post to much, just normaly take in the knowledge but on this occasion I felt I had to put my two pence in. It just seems that the political system has swung so far left and politicaly correct in that we're afraid to say what we really mean in all aspects of life. I think this is why the BNP will get votes to draw the country back to the right. I don't agree with all of their policies but think that if they get a few votes it'll be a wake up call and draw the major parties back from where we currently are.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

freddee said:


> why is it ok to vote for the Scotish National Party,but not the British National Party, I don't have a problem with the ideal, just the type of people it seems to attract.
> 
> I have served in a country that went to war with each other after 400 years of cohabitation. The problem is the working man suffers from other peoples concepts and ethics, and the working man has been betrayed by this government


The SNP are nowhere near as bad as the BNP, but I'm Scottish and I wouldn't vote for either of them.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

essexboy said:


> Of course EVERY immigrant who comes here, is hard working, concencious and law abiding, arent they? Tell you what, visit ANY car auction in the country.You will find gangs of eastern europeans.They all buy the same type of car.Late,High mileage diesels.why? well, ill tell you.They can clock them and resell.If they get a tug from trading standards,they have a dozen aliases to use.They will never get caught anyway.And im sure they ALL have vat numbers,pay tax,trade insurance policys, and trade plates dont they?well maybe they do, but ive never witnessed any of it.At many sites , their is much resentment.Legitimate traders are having their ability to earn a living compromised, buy those who "dont live in the system" at the same time paying for them to live here with their taxes!!


Calm down, they are simply doing the crimes that the lazy english wont do


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

The BNP is an insidious organisation that rides the coat-tails of the anti-political correctness and 'keep British jobs for the British' bandwagons to gain popularity. However, they are devisive and exclusionary, they start with the immigrants, then they'll move onto British-born ethnic minorities, then it'll be the gays and God knows who else. You have to nip this kind of crap in the bud in my opinion:

This quote sums it up:

'First they came for the Communists,

and I didn't speak up,

because I wasn't a Communist.

Then they came for the Jews,

and I didn't speak up,

because I wasn't a Jew.

Then they came for the Catholics,

and I didn't speak up,

because I was a Protestant.

Then they came for me,

and by that time there was no one

left to speak up for me.'


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Everyone is entitled to their political beliefs. I agree with much of the BNP's stance on things, however on reading their manifesto on the website there was also much that was plainly absurd......So whilst I may vote for them to let the main parties know I'm p!ssed off at the fact that none of them have better choices for immigration etc, I wouldn't want to see them in power....unless they get their head out their asses and write a decent manifesto that could work in todays society.....


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Everyone is entitled to their political beliefs. I agree with much of the BNP's stance on things, however on reading their manifesto on the website there was also much that was plainly absurd......So whilst I may vote for them to let the main parties know I'm p!ssed off at the fact that none of them have better choices for immigration etc, I wouldn't want to see them in power....unless they get their head out their asses and write a decent manifesto that could work in todays society.....


BINGO


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Everyone is entitled to their political beliefs. I agree with much of the BNP's stance on things, however on reading their manifesto on the website there was also much that was plainly absurd......So whilst I may vote for them to let the main parties know I'm p!ssed off at the fact that none of them have better choices for immigration etc, I wouldn't want to see them in power....unless they get their head out their asses and write a decent manifesto that could work in todays society.....


Very nicely put bro.


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Everyone is entitled to their political beliefs. I agree with much of the BNP's stance on things, however on reading their manifesto on the website there was also much that was plainly absurd......So whilst I may vote for them to let the main parties know I'm p!ssed off at the fact that none of them have better choices for immigration etc, I wouldn't want to see them in power....unless they get their head out their asses and write a decent manifesto that could work in todays society.....


Robsta

If everyone voted for the BNP cos they want to let the main parties know how ****ed off they are with them, they'll get into power... Not a wise tactic in my opinion... Immigration is a massively complex topic and I'm in no doubt that every party has some policy on this but the implementing of it is another matter...


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

davidsw8 said:


> Robsta
> 
> If everyone voted for the BNP cos they want to let the main parties know how ****ed off they are with them, they'll get into power... Not a wise tactic in my opinion... Immigration is a massively complex topic and I'm in no doubt that every party has some policy on this but the implementing of it is another matter...


Hiya,

Since you talk of 'things insidous' can you tell us how many paedophiles are in the BNP mate?

Oh and, I loved the Niemoller quote, its not at all overused by antis keen on sophistry rather than substance.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

So.....if the BNP got in then so be it.....but you and I know that it is as likely as me winning the lotto.....it wouldn't happen.

Not everyone would vote for them, and also I think if they had a good turn out at the ballet box then maybe the fcukwits in power or about to get in power would realise we're sick to the back teeth of the EU, political correctness and want the borders shut.....they label the BNP as racist, which in my honest opinion they are not, as blacks as well as whites vote for them....I don't want foreigners coming into my country any more, if that makes me racist then I really couldn't give a fcuk, but I'm thinking of my childrens and their childrens future. So let's say 40% of the country voted for BNP, just an example, then would the country, newspapers etc start spouting off that40% of the country are racist bigots, not they wouldn't would they as it would be mainstream. The only reason the BNP are hated by the majority are because their voters are a major minority and therefore an easy target by newspapers and politicians.

I like the BNP, but I don't like the bigots that associate themselves with the BNP. We need more of a right wing stance from the major parties to keep England English....colour doesn't bother me one bit, but talking my language does....


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Robsta said:


> So.....if the BNP got in then so be it.....but you and I know that it is as likely as me winning the lotto.....it wouldn't happen.
> 
> Not everyone would vote for them, and also I think if they had a good turn out at the ballet box then maybe the fcukwits in power or about to get in power would realise we're sick to the back teeth of the EU, political correctness and want the borders shut.....they label the BNP as racist, which in my honest opinion they are not, as blacks as well as whites vote for them....I don't want foreigners coming into my country any more, if that makes me racist then I really couldn't give a fcuk, but I'm thinking of my childrens and their childrens future. So let's say 40% of the country voted for BNP, just an example, then would the country, newspapers etc start spouting off that40% of the country are racist bigots, not they wouldn't would they as it would be mainstream. The only reason the BNP are hated by the majority are because their voters are a major minority and therefore an easy target by newspapers and politicians.
> 
> I like the BNP, but I don't like the bigots that associate themselves with the BNP. We need more of a right wing stance from the major parties to keep England English....colour doesn't bother me one bit, but talking my language does....


Robsta, the table is rigged.

If a genuine nationalist party ever came to power, the other players - the true power brokers - simply implement something called the cordon sanitaire - they did this when Haider polled nigh on 30% of the vote in Austria back in 1999 - or they simply break the party down with threats of legal action unless policy is ammended - as was the case for the popular Belgian Vlaams Blok.

The play book is totally ****ed, democracy doesnt exist.

The BNP are a state outfit, just there to give the ****ers and moaners a steam valve.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

davidsw8 said:


> Ok, maybe the recent events tell us that politicians are extremely fallable and a significant amount exploit the system where they can (i.e. expenses).... *However, at least you know with most of the parties that their governance and policy-making is well thought out and intelligent.*
> 
> Really? I wouldn't say it is in the slightest. That goes for all of them. They are all full of sh1t, promise the world and deliver nothing.
> 
> ...


I don't see any part of the BNP's manifesto suggesting that they want to invade other countries whose main population is of a race they do not like, and commit mass genocide. Bit of a poor comparison really.

Churchill stood for defending Britain against those trying to take over, rather like the EU and the floods of immigrants are trying to do now - both welcomed with open arms by the current limp-wristed government.

You know the one - it's led by a bloke nobody actually voted for as a leader in the general election.


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

DoubleDcups said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Since you talk of 'things insidous' can you tell us how many paedophiles are in the BNP mate?
> 
> Oh and, I loved the Niemoller quote, its not at all overused by antis keen on sophistry rather than substance.


Hi DoubleD

What has paedophila got to do with the BNP?

Whether something is overused or not doesnt make it any less valid... in my opinion.


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> I don't see any part of the BNP's manifesto suggesting that they want to invade other countries whose main population is of a race they do not like, and commit mass genocide. Bit of a poor comparison really.
> 
> Churchill stood for defending Britain against those trying to take over, rather like the EU and the floods of immigrants are trying to do now - both welcomed with open arms by the current limp-wristed government.
> 
> You know the one - it's led by a bloke nobody actually voted for as a leader in the general election.


No, but then the Nazi party's manifesto didn't mention those things either...


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

davidsw8 said:


> Hi DoubleD
> 
> What has paedophila got to do with the BNP?
> 
> Whether something is overused or not doesnt make it any less valid... in my opinion.


Validity is not the point here; the point is one that sees you - rather than cough up any substance whatsoever - preferring to engage in **** weak rhetoric rather than pointing to any concrete example.

To wit, my point about paedophiles.

You say the BNP are insidious, well, I'd say paedophilia is about as insidious as a scumbag could get, thus we shall play a game, a game of concrete example rather than rhetoric

So, lets have you, tell me how many of these 'insidious' BNP types are paedos, then we shall move onto the 'mainstream' parties and compare.

Of course, you will have a reason why you do not shout with equal volume about the scum that have [and do] fill the ranks of main parties; heaven forfend you might find something worse in them that DOESNT exist within the ranks of the BNP, eh?

dear me.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

davidsw8 said:


> No, but then the Nazi party's manifesto didn't mention those things either...


see, here is where those that might want to debate just what 'the nazis did or didnt do' will face potential jail for doing so, whereas those of you that might wish to engage in ripping the **** with mere rhetoric are free to go on your way as you like.

But yes, the BNP are the ones that want to take freedom away.

The hypocrisy would be comical if not so ****ing tragic.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

davidsw8 said:


> No, but then the Nazi party's manifesto didn't mention those things either...


I don't remember the labour party saying that they would be george bush's bitch and would send our troops out to Iraq and Afghanistan to fight wars that are none of our business.

But they're not in your firing line so we'll ignore that eh?


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

ba baracuss said:


> But they're not in your firing line


BINGO!!


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

DoubleDcups said:


> Validity is not the point here; the point is one that sees you - rather than cough up any substance whatsoever - preferring to engage in **** weak rhetoric rather than pointing to any concrete example.
> 
> To wit, my point about paedophiles.
> 
> ...


I think validity is quite a good point DoubleD :whistling: I doubt very much that anything Im gonna say here is gonna sway anyone's opinion on the BNP, Im just giving my own - that's fair enough isn't it.

I personally do think the BNP is insidious, at the London Mayoral election last year, I had a leaflet delivered through my door from these people. One half had a picture of 4 women in Burkhas, then another from WWII with 4 white women saying 'is this what Britain has become?' - sorry, but that's pure racism. Britain has always been a country of diversity, a minority of people in this country could say they were truly British, the rest are a mix of French, German, Swedish, Spanish etc etc. They were harkening back to the 'good old days', yeh the good old days of extreme poverty, no social or healthcare whatsoever, not to mention a World War going on.

I'm sorry that I wont address your comment on paedophilia, it diversionary, inciteful and completely irrelevant.


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> I don't remember the labour party saying that they would be george bush's bitch and would send our troops out to Iraq and Afghanistan to fight wars that are none of our business.
> 
> But they're not in your firing line so we'll ignore that eh?


Isn't this thread about the BNP? Would you like to discuss all political misdeeds?

For the record, yes I do think the Labour party has betrayed itself and it's supporters.


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

DoubleDcups said:


> see, here is where those that might want to debate just what 'the nazis did or didnt do' will face potential jail for doing so, whereas those of you that might wish to engage in ripping the **** with mere rhetoric are free to go on your way as you like.
> 
> But yes, the BNP are the ones that want to take freedom away.
> 
> The hypocrisy would be comical if not so ****ing tragic.


Iit was the BNP that brought up the issue of Nazism themselves when they raised up Churchill as an example of their ideals...

I don't believe anyone should face jail for expressing their opinion btw whatever that opinion is and however distasteful I may find it.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

davidsw8 said:


> I think validity is quite a good point DoubleD :whistling: I doubt very much that anything Im gonna say here is gonna sway anyone's opinion on the BNP, Im just giving my own - that's fair enough isn't it.


Dude, of course you can say what you want, no probs; its just that you are not saying much at all, certainly nothing to validate the oft used 'they are nazis' cliche that gets thrown around.



> I personally do think the BNP is insidious, at the London Mayoral election last year, I had a leaflet delivered through my door from these people. One half had a picture of 4 women in Burkhas, then another from WWII with 4 white women saying 'is this what Britain has become?' - sorry, but that's pure racism. Britain has always been a country of diversity, a minority of people in this country could say they were truly British, the rest are a mix of French, German, Swedish, Spanish etc etc. They were harkening back to the 'good old days', yeh the good old days of extreme poverty, no social or healthcare whatsoever, not to mention a World War going on.


How is a picture criticising Islam 'racist'? last time I checked Islam was a religion? but of course, its only the evil meathead racists who are incorrect when ascribing 'race' to religion, eh? BTW, now is where you pop up and claim that isnt what you have just done LOL



> I'm sorry that I wont address your comment on paedophilia, it diversionary, inciteful and completely irrelevant.


Jesus, you snide clown.

Go on, lets get into the figures of CONVICTED nonces from the main parties, go on, you can do it.

Or perhaps you dont want to face the truth here? you dont want to deal in facts, just vague sophistry and dissonance dressed up as 'your' opinions LOL

Great :/


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

DoubleDcups said:


> Dude, of course you can say what you want, no probs; its just that you are not saying much at all, certainly nothing to validate the oft used 'they are nazis' cliche that gets thrown around.
> 
> How is a picture criticising Islam 'racist'? last time I checked Islam was a religion? but of course, its only the evil meathead racists who are incorrect when ascribing 'race' to religion, eh? BTW, now is where you pop up and claim that isnt what you have just done LOL
> 
> ...


When the ad hominems begin the discussion (whatever you may think of it) ends for me.

Enjoy your evening :thumbup1:


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

davidsw8 said:


> When the ad hominems begin the discussion (whatever you may think of it) ends for me.
> 
> Enjoy your evening :thumbup1:


no worries dude, knew you wouldnt let us down.

say hi to the missus


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

DoubleDcups said:


> no worries dude, knew you wouldnt let us down.
> 
> say hi to the missus


Will do, cheers :beer:


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

davidsw8 said:


> Will do, cheers :beer:


Nice one.

Now for those not drowning in self hate, take a look at this old list of 'NONCES, THUGS AND CON MEN' and remember these FACTS next time some clueless **** trys to impress upon you that 'those BNP are scum'; for your entertainment, the nonce stuff is in bold:

LABOUR

*LESLIE SHEPPARD - Labour Councillor, Sex attacks on young girls. Found out after one of the abused girls wrote a letter to his wife.*

KEN LIVINGSTONE MP - Photographed with Gerry Adams at the height of the IRA's killing having a jolly good laugh.

PETER MANDELSON MP - Resigned after being caught out gaining financial advantage from an undeclared loan and committing an imprison able offence of deception.

*BERNARD CARR - Mandelson's election agent was charged with fraud by claiming expenses he hadn't incurred and gross indecency in a public toilet with a boy. *

RON DAVIES MP - Resigned over sex allegations, suspected of hunting for "rough trade" in notorious gay cruise area. Sought oral sex from a rasta man.

HARRIET HARMAN MP - Caught Speeding at just under 100 MPH

MOHAMMED SARWAR MP - Was investigated by Police over alleged transactions.

TOMMY GRAHAM MP - Booted out for his part in driving a person to suicide.

JOE ASHTON - MP - Caught up in Police raid on a brothel. Lied to the police.

FIONA JONES MP - Found guilty for fraud and disqualified as an MP. Her solicitors later got her off.

STEPHEN HEPBURN MP - Jarrow. Convicted for assaulting a Labour councillor!!!!!!!!!

JIM MURPHY MP - Embroiled in a scandal over expenses claimed.

RUSSELL BROWN MP - Embroiled in a scandal over expenses claimed.

HENRY McLEISH - FIRST MINISTER- Embroiled in a scandal over expenses claimed.

ANNE McGUIRE MP - Embroiled in a scandal over expenses claimed.

GLYN FORD MEP - Alleged to have defrauded taxpayers of tens of thousands of pounds according to his former personal assistant.

*GREG VINCENT - Ex. Newham councillor, School Governor & Former election agent for West Ham MP Tony Banks. Questioned by detectives in connection with an investigation into child pornography and the Internet.*

*JOHN WINSTANLEY - Ex Mayor of Todmorden. Jailed for raping a woman and threatening to kill her. After the ordeal he ordered the woman to go on all fours before urinating over her.*

*DERRICK PAYNE - Durham Councillor. Arrested following a sex attack.*

*DAVID SPOONER - S****horpe councillor, arrested and charged for multiple counts of buggering young boys.*

*RAYMOND COATS - North Yorks County Council. Court appearance for indecently assaulting a woman.*

ROD HILL - Head of York Labour group. Police investigation into blackmail, drugs and possible suspicious death of his wife.

DEREK WOODVINE - Labour Councillor in Shropshire arrested after swoop on hardcore porn

PETER SAYLES - Labour Councillor in Shropshire arrested after swoop on hardcore porn.

KEN SMITH - Labour Councillor in Shropshire arrested after swoop on hardcore porn.

JACK RILEY - Doncaster councillor. Jailed for falsifying expenses, 12 of his Labour colleagues also under investigation at time of incident.

BRIAN COTTON - Ilfracombe council. Arrested, held in police cells and questioned on serious allegations of harassment.

TONY COOPER - Ilfracombe. As above.

MICK COLLINS - Doncaster Councillor. Jailed for fiddling expenses and falsifying accounts.

SHAUN STRINGER - Leader of Vale of Glamorgan resigned after police probe into financial issue.

DAVID BROWN - Lewisham councillor, investigated for fraud - has now resigned.

IAN COULTHARD - Leeds councillor. Resigned over porn issue.

ROBERT FLEMING - Leeds councillor. Resigned over Internet "hardcore" revelations.

*NICHOLAS GREEN - Mayor in Lancashire. Jailed for 3 charges of rape and 13 of indecent assault against little girls between the age of 6 & 10. He raped one woman on her wedding day.*

MOHAMMED NIWAZ - Sandwell councillor. Appeared in court accused of illegally obtaining £20,000 in housing grants.

SLOUGH BRANCH - Four councillors suspended back in the late 1990's.

PETER VAN HAGEN - Leader of Lichfield council. Charged with false accounting. Was suspended.

JAYNE FRANGOPULO - Rotherham. Disclosed that councillors were paying her for services with taxpayers cash.

LEONARD DYSON - Doncaster councillor. Jailed for fraud.

IAN GALBRAITH - Sunderland Councillor. Investigated by the Police for one of a number of complaints.

TONY WRIGHT - Basildon Councillor. Resigned after his council computer was found to have downloaded "hardcore" from the Internet.

DENNIS JONES - Jailed for unlawful wounding with a sledgehammer shaft.

GEORGE HARDING - Manchester councillor .Charged with indecent assault on a girl of 12.

THE MAYOR OF BLANAU - Fiddled expenses. Convicted of false accounting. 12 other Labourites awaiting charges on the same council.

KIETH DOBINSON - Councillor and ex Mayor of Stockton. Investigated by Police for alleged assault on Pensioner which left the 79 year old OAP hospitalised with a sprained shoulder, shock and an injured finger. He also faces having to pay £700 for a hearing aid damaged in the attack.

GORDON PLUMBER - Darlington Councillor - investigated by the Standards Board for failure to treat others with respect.

*TERRY POWER - Former councillor. Convicted of sexual assault on a boy and also convicted of taking indecent photographs of a child under 16.*

GARVIN REED - The former deputy leader of Rotherham Council has been sentenced to 3 years in prison for plotting to steal £172,000 from a charity. Admitted spending thousands of pounds of a charity's cash on

prostitutes, lavish hotels, meals, and outings.

ARVIND KACHHIA - Deputy Mayor of Daventry. Appeared at Northampton Crown Court on trial for Rape.

*PAUL DIGGETT - Stood as Parliamentary and council candidate. Investigated for allegedly using internet chat rooms to procure underage girls for sex.*

*MARK TANN - A prominent Labour activist in Kent with links to the Blairs. Convicted on child rape and abuse charges. Used the Labour Party's Internet service provider to send indecent pictures. In addition to abusing a nine-year-old girl and a four-year-old girl, he offered to trade indecent pictures on the Internet*

TONY BLAIR SPECIAL

*CHERIE BLAIR - Defended a convicted paedophile with 27 convictions who had an injunction to stop him going near young children. Cherie Blair argued that this infringes his human rights.*

THE COUNCILLORS IN TONY BLAIRS SEDGEFIELD CONSTITUENCY

*MARTYN LOCKLIN - Councillor & secretary in Tony Blair's Sedgefield constituency. Jailed for sexually abusing 3 Boys. He bribed them with cannabis, alcohol and money.He was filmed on the programme "Tony's People" showing Blair around facilities for children in the borough!!!!!!!!! Talk about putting the fox in charge of the Chicken coop!!!!!!!!*

BRIAN STEPHENS - THICKLEY - W.M. BLENKINSOP - NEVILLE W. WATERS - MIDDLESTONE - R.S. FLEMING - SHAFTO - J.P. MORAN - NEVILLE - T. WARD - OLD TRIMDON - G.F. CHAPLIN - BROOM - L. HOVVELS - NEW TRIMDON & TRIMDON GRANGE. These councillors have been investigated by the Standards board for England. The charges against them include Failure to promote equality, Bringing the office into disrepute, using position for advantage or disadvantage, disclosure of confidential information, using resources for political purposes & failure to treat others with respect. Not all of these councillors are guilty of all the charges!

TORY/CONSERVATIVE

GEOFFREY ARCHER MP - Sent to jail for the offence of perjury.

JONATHAN AITKEN MP - Jailed for perjury.

MICHAEL TREND MP. Windsor. Faces having to repay nearly £100,000 extra housing allowance, whilst only having one home.

*PHILIP RANKIN - Unsuccessful General election candidate. Arrested for meeting boy for sex, who he met on the internet.*

PETER HUTCHINSON - Councillor. Banned for drink driving in Aldershot after attending a road safety meeting.

ANDREW BAKER - Policy adviser and vice chairman of Welsh conservative political centre. Fined £900 for Stalking a woman.

*ROGER TALBOYS - Councillor, of Bristol. Jailed for a string of child sex offences.*

DOUGLAS PALLET - Jailed for stalking a woman and conducting a hate campaign.

SHAKIR SAGHIR - HALIFAX. Councillor. Pursued in a high speed chase by Police with a wanted man in the car with him. Banned from driving and fined.

TOM SPENCER - MEP. Caught by customs smuggling drugs and "hardcore" into the country.

MA SIK CHUN - Heroin trafficker. Was one of the Tories biggest donors. £1M on one occasion.

*PETER STIDWORTHY - Coventry Councillor. Charged with indecently assaulting a boy.*

*CHRISTOPHER PILKINGTON - Stratford on Avon Councillor. Placed on a sex offenders register after obscene images of children were found on his council computer.*

CHARLES ELLMAN - Councillor, Ilford. Arrested and questioned over allegations of vote rigging.

ABDUL QUADUS - Sent to jail for six months after being convicted of passport fraud for the benefit of illegal immigrants from his native Pakistan.

*DOUGLAS CAMPBELL - A Tory official at the Greater London Authority. Arrested on suspicion of accessing child pornography on the internet.*

LIB DEM

*JUSTIN SILLMAN - Tower Hamlets election candidate. Convicted Paedophile.*

JOHN KIELY - Councillor. Was found massively in arrears with the council.

*FRANCIS BUTLER - Sheffield councillor and Mayor elect for the year 2000. Was summonsed to appear for indecently assaulting a young boy.*

PADDY ASHDOWN - Former leader. Called for the complete resettlement of all 6 million Hong Kong Chinese in Britain.

MICHAEL JACKSON - Councillor. Peterborough. Appeared in court charged with obtaining property by deception. Also charged with making fraudulent expenses claims.

*MIKE ROWLEY - Test valley councillor. Jailed for trying to gain sexual favours from a 14 year old.*

TREVOR MORGAN - Sheffield Councillor - Jailed for 9 months after an attack which left an elderly woman needing hospital treatment. Injuries included a cartilage hanging out of her knee after she was dragged. He has also previously kicked an opposing councillor.

MOHIB UDDIN - Implicated in a massive vote rigging scandal. Cleared but 11 Lib Dem workers including his brother were convicted.

*NEIL DERBYSHIRE - Stockport Councillor. Sexually assaulted a boy of 16, then offered him £30 to do it again. On arrest he was carrying a bag containing lubricant, condom, underpants and polyurethane gloves.*

*WILLIAM CHADWICK - Preston Lib Dem Leader. Charged with making indecent photographs of a child, incitement to rape, torture, murder & incitement to kidnap.*

*ALAN VALENTINE - Partner to the above.*

CATHERINE WILKINS - North Norfolk Councillor. Struck off the nursing register after found guilty of mistreating patients and abusive behaviour.

KEITH GILBERT - Breckland Councillor. Exposed as viewer of obscene websites at a cost of £466.89 to the taxpayer.

*JOHN PILKINGTON - Craven Council. Arrested in connection with a police crackdown on child pornography on the Internet.*

Just a selection of the scum that some of you guys may have voted for in the past, eh davidsw8


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

note how the tories have loads of nonces in the party...lmao...

Must be something to do with the fact they were sent to boarding schools so used to take it in turns to be the giver and the taker.....


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

im gobsmacked:confused1:


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

if that isnt sickening enough, we can get into all of the ****s - including Tony Blair and most cabinent level MPs - who are self admitted communists, lovers of either Marx, Trotsky or Lenin.

Its especially worrying when academics such as Frank Ellis - a professor of Russian and Slavonic Studies, and formerly of Leeds uni, but given the boot after he pointed out that our nations are being sovietised by these pricks - are attacked beyond all fair degree, to the point of career/character assasination.

As I said earlier, the political process [and indeed debate] is neither free nor open.

I am quite happy to let its run its course, it will blow up and blow up big.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

DoubleDcups said:


> if that isnt sickening enough, we can get into all of the ****s - including Tony Blair and most cabinent level MPs - who are self admitted communists, lovers of either Marx, Trotsky or Lenin.
> 
> Its especially worrying when academics such as Frank Ellis - a professor of Russian and Slavonic Studies, and formerly of Leeds uni, but given the boot after he pointed out that our nations are being sovietised by these pricks - are attacked beyond all fair degree, to the point of career/character assasination.
> 
> ...


Nice work DD.


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

Pillowtalk said:


> *Over 40% of the 'Russian army' will me Islamic in just a few short years !! *FFS.
> 
> So, no need to invade Afghanistan/Pakistan for that 'OPEC' 'pipe line'
> 
> ...


Where did you get that figure from?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pillowtalk said:


> Was the 7min clip a bit much for you on a Sun am ??
> 
> Try watching it, it may save you asking questions that are answered in - THE CLIP I POSTED !!
> 
> ...


it was a bit much for me!


----------



## u2mr2 (Sep 17, 2007)

DoubleDcups said:


> LOL, why arent the police allowed to join? **** knows, maybe we live in a country where subscription to a legal, democratic political party isnt allowed, ahh, now I see your point.
> 
> The BNP is a nazi party? really, firstly tell us which policies they have in common with Hitlers nazi party, then repeat your statement to BNP councillor Patricia Richardson... of whom is jewish, doh!


As I said earlier, the BNP was founded from the neo-nazi British Movement and the new National Front. Their ideology is routed in a single race state, which includes theories of anti-Semitism. If a person has a job that demands impartiality (e.g. Police Officer) then becoming a member of the BNP shows that they are not impartial (particularly wrt race). Hence the publishing of the member list created such a stir as it exposed such people in positions of responsibility.

The BNP, since Griffin took charge, has taken on a much more political front, out with the stereotypical skinheads and in with the suits. They wish to be accepted by mainstream politics, and in order to do that they could never include in their manifesto policies which would expose them to the swing vote as being routed in Nazi ideology, that wouldn't make them votable.



> Are you refering to Nick Griffins remarks made on the eve of the riots? if so I cant wait for you to tell us how remarks by Griffin can in any way can be held up to justify the rioting actions of those who may or may not have been offended by said remarks?
> 
> honestly, give it your best shot though. Perhaps you have a cite for your above comments outside of the cliched Searchlight/ANTIFAG rubbish you have been reading?


I wasn't referring to Nick Griffin's comments, but to the party members who were linked to the stirring up of trouble prior to the riots, which I cited in my previous post.

Griffin however has been convicted of inciting racial hatred following anti-Semitic publications and stories. Mentioned here: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4670574.stm



> So what if they said it publically anyway? they would also call for such things for non whites in their own lands, not that you have ever pondered whats in the best national interests of pakistanis, somalis etc etc though eh?


It is inciting racial hatred and stirring up trouble in an area where they know people will be swung to their ideology due to the influx of immigrants into their area. I have pondered what is in the best interests of other cultures, and as far as I am concerned, if these people wish to come to the British Isles for a better life (fleeing persecution, oppression) then that is fine by me. I would hope that other countries would think the same of me.



> Since mass immigration has been rolled out - from the 50's onwards - crime has increased on the order of 6-8 fold across Europe and the US; David Coleman - THE Prof of demographics at Oxford University - has stated that immigration is a net drain to the UK, costing the UK 8 BILLION every year. Go on, tell me the crime figures are bollocks, cant wait to make you look a **** with them.


Do you have a page I can read about the figures or what the professor said? Can't seem to find one. The latest report published in April last year concluded that there the surge in immigration, particularly by Eastern Europeans, has not led to an increase in crime:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1620920/Immigrant-influx-has-not-led-to-crimewave.html



> BTW, dont think of throwing this back at me, I think Griffin is a ****er sitting on one side of the state sponsored coin, with the other side occupied by homos like Gable and your bad self.


Not sure how knowing that the BNP was born from Neo-Nazi ideology makes me gay?!



> I have far more time for the AK81's of this world, and unlike you am quite happy confronting the reasons why such groups are emerging.


I know why such groups are emerging, people have lost what faith they had with the current parties. The distinction and options that separate them are no longer easy to notice. People want a radical option, and unfortunately the BNP and similar diverse organisations seem to suit their ideals.

Me personally, I feel disillusioned with the current options available but I wouldn't vote for such an extreme measure as the BNP. Remember where they came from.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

u2mr2 said:


> If a person has a job that demands impartiality (e.g. Police Officer) then becoming a member of the BNP shows that they are not impartial (particularly wrt race). Hence the publishing of the member list created such a stir as it exposed such people in positions of responsibility.


LOL, I am SURE you wet yourself in equal measure re: the levels corruption among asian and non white police officiers then?

*A secret high-level Metropolitan police report has concluded that Muslim officers are more likely to become corrupt than white officers because of their cultural and family backgrounds*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2006/jun/10/race.topstories3



> I wasn't referring to Nick Griffin's comments, but to the party members who were linked to the stirring up of trouble prior to the riots, which I cited in my previous post.


Your cite proved NOTHING; nowhere did it outline 'how' the BNP were responsible.

Please show us the EVIDENCE - not mere ANTIFAG whimsy - that links the BNP with the riots? you cant, so please stop with your particular brand of lies.



> It is inciting racial hatred and stirring up trouble in an area where they know people will be swung to their ideology due to the influx of immigrants into their area. I have pondered what is in the best interests of other cultures, and as far as I am concerned, if these people wish to come to the British Isles for a better life (fleeing persecution, oppression) then that is fine by me. I would hope that other countries would think the same of me.


Firstly, you CANNOT simply gloss over the numbers of immigrants here, that is cheeky to the extreme.

Oh and, that will be a giant NO to telling us how ANY comments from ANY group can be used to justiy full scale rioting by another said group then?

The riots did not happen out of anger over some remarks, they did however - as riots are want to do - take place for NO other reason than to advance the self interests of the asian rioters involved, funny thing that, eh?

Quite frankly, you're intellectual dishonesty here disgusts me.



> Do you have a page I can read about the figures or what the professor said? Can't seem to find one. The latest report published in April last year concluded that there the surge in immigration, particularly by Eastern Europeans, has not led to an increase in crime:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukne...crimewave.html


Can you please STOP with the crap cites, are you not capable of dealing with the hard numbers?

To wit, *Colemans paper presented to The House of Lords Select Committee on Economic Affairs:*

*Coleman reveals cost of immigration to the UK is 8 billion annually, thats £350 per home folks:*



> *immigration has brought short term benefits to some sections of the economy and society, notably to immigrants and to their employers. But it suggests that overall the effects of the new policy are counterproductive and damaging to the national interest, especially in the long term. *


http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:KZI8GnZdRIIJ:www.parliament.uk/documents/upload/EA250%2520Coleman.doc+david+coleman+8+billion&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk

Here is a summing up of Colemans FACT BASED report; I - unlike you - dislike posting links to media without including the actual report being discussed:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-488011/Influx-immigrants-costs-UK-household-350-year.html

Please find me ONE JUST ONE report that demolishes Colemans findings? you cant - I've tried  - all you will find are reports based around attacking Colemans character, his association with the Galton Institue. For those that want to try this, just google 'david coleman 8 billion' and see for yourself.

Also, since 1950 - crime across Europe has risen by anywhere from 6 to 8 fold; *whites are the victims of race based attacks FAR more than non whites; indeed in many countries the majority of the rapes/violent crimes are commited by non whites,* that is fact, of course 'you' wont have the figures so please ask for them like a good little doggy and I'll indulge you with them STRAIGHT from the various professional bodies.



> I know why such groups are emerging, people have lost what faith they had with the current parties. The distinction and options that separate them are no longer easy to notice. People want a radical option, and unfortunately the BNP and similar diverse organisations seem to suit their ideals.
> 
> Me personally, I feel disillusioned with the current options available but I wouldn't vote for such an extreme measure as the BNP. Remember where they came from.


Is it always whismy central with you, are you incapable of getting to the meat and spuds?

These groups - such as AK81, who for those that dont know are the *********** branch of the Hells Angels, with membership rates going through the roof over the last year due to Denmark being plagued by immigrant gangs - exist SOLEY for the interests of white people; a group whose interests have been DELIBERATELY ignored for several decades as the warped dialectic runs its course.

The indiginous population of Europe have become ****ed off with the **** takers who: a) are commiting crime out of all proportion with their numbers, and B) many of whom self admit that when they have sufficient group numbers will seek to change the society they are in to one that mirrors their own beliefs ie: most muslims - despite the media fluff job - will openly tell you the goal is jihad, sharia law etc as Sunday Times discovered during a six week undercover stay in Beeston.



> *"Look what we can do if we stick together," Sabeer had told me as we drove through an area completely dominated by Muslim shops, houses and schools. ............*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Original link, might be dead now:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2087-2252571_1,00.html

Article ref the above:

http://www.jihadwatch.org/archives/012068.php

The strange thing is, I dont have a problem with muslims who hold these views, these are the EXACT views a muslim should hold, I am quite capable of acknowledging 'two into one wont go', it IS war.

If a white european doesnt want such things in their lands, they had bloody well prepare to fight it, the only other alternative is to pray to the sandman each night in the vain hope that every lie the media coughs out does hold water rather than being the bull**** fluff jobs they infact are.

Despite what you and others might claim, the mass produced bastard multicultural world has only been wrought upon us for a few decades, the wheels have fallen off and now we are seeing the true reason why such a world was created... and a small clue, it WASNT anything to do with the betterment of non whites, they have been used by those that wish to create chaos, of which is the goal.


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

Pillowtalk said:


> Tell you what, I will even save you going back a few posts to find it.
> 
> how accommodating am I ??
> 
> ...


surely that video cant all be true if it is then it scares the hell out of me :scared:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jcsnoop said:


> surely that video cant all be true if it is then it scares the hell out of me :scared:


it is,be afraid, very afraid.you part of a bloodline that faces extinction.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

essexboy said:


> it is,be afraid, very afraid.you part of a bloodline that faces extinction.


Dont mention the unmentionable!

To wit, when was the last time you saw anyone in the mainstream 'God bless Steven Laurence' media giving you this info:

In total, according to the Britsh Crime Survey, there were 280,000 racially motivated crimes.

98,000 of them were committed by whites against ethnic minorities.

*182,000 were committed against white people by non-whites.*

The British Crime Survey (2000) found that the number of racially motivated incidents committed against ethnic minorities fell from 143,000 in 1995 to 98,000 in 1999 (down 32%)

A Home Office report revealed that of the 22 homicides classified as racially motivated between 2001-04, *the majority of victims (12 cases) were white.*

So, lets do the maths:

35% of racially motivated crimes are committed against ethnic minorities; 65% - *the majority - are committed against white people.*

Ethnic minorities made up around 9% of the population in 1999, this means that 9% of the population is committing 65% of the racially motivated crime.

On the other hand, whites - 91% of the population - are committing just 35% of it

White population is 91%

Ethnic population is 9%

98,000 or 35% of crimes committed against ethnics.

182,000 or *65% of crime committed against Whites.*

*9% of the population (NON WHITES) are causing 65% of racial crimes which is 7.222 times more than what they should be.*

91% of the population (WHITES) are causing 35% of racial crimes which is 0.384 times what they should be.

*This means that a non-white person is 18.8 times more likely to commit a racially motivated crime than a white person is.*


----------

